# Los músicos de los 70s y antes tenían una técnica paco de mierda



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Pasa como en el deporte. El mejor jugador de tenis de los 70, teletransportado la semana pasada al presente, no tendría absolutamente nada que hacer contra gente como Nadal. Los futbolistas eran unos tirillas. Los jugadores de baloncesto botaban como en balonmano y apenas metían triples. Esto parece que todo el mundo lo acepta, pero lo de la música no.







Los mitómanos no van a aceptar esto jamás, o si lo aceptan te dirán que tal o cual músico decía más con un nota que los actuales con diez pero incluso ahí están equivocados, porque los mejores músicos actuales tocan mejor esas mismas técnicas, se expresan mejor que los antiguos. Una vez agotado ese recurso, te dirán que los antiguos tenían mayor creatividad, algo que no pueden demostrar, y desde luego no lo harán colgando las mismas canciones populares de siempre para que les lluevan thankitos y ello de la impresión de que han ganado la discusión. Yo no estoy hablando de quién compone mejores melodías, estoy diciendo que la técnica de los músicos actuales le da mil vueltas a los de los 70 y antes, con alguna excepción.







Esta enorme diferencia técnica entre los mejores músicos actuales y los mejores antiguos se hace especialmente evidente en bateristas y guitarristas. Los mejores bateristas actuales tocan con una técnica tal que los bateristas de los 70 no creerían que fuera posible tal cosa (aquí es donde te cuelgan los vídeos de Bonham... no os esforcéis, Bonham necesitaria practicar mucho hoy en día para ponerse al nivel de gente no profesional con una técnica muy buena, cuanto más de los profesionales que controlan, que te tocan veinte estilos diferentes a la perfección, o imperfectamente si eso es lo que busca el productor).







En cuanto a la guitarra, pasa lo mismo, en los 70 no tenías apenas virtuosos, Al Di Meola, Vai y cuatro más al nivel de los actuales, la técnica era rudimentaria comparada con lo que cualquier chaval puede aprender en unos meses con youtube. Pero bueno, al menos en la guitarra sí podemos afirmar que había gente al nivel de 2022, como los anteriormente citados, pero en batería no había nadie que siquiera se acercase a la técnica de los mejores bateristas actuales.


----------



## Digamelon (17 Jun 2022)

Se tenía que decir y se dijo.


----------



## Charbonnier (17 Jun 2022)

Faltaría más, que bien lo ha dicho. 
Incluso me parece poco.


----------



## Coherente (17 Jun 2022)

Pero si ocurre en todo. En el baloncesto hacer mates cruzando el balón bajo las piernas ni lo imaginaban. O meter 96/100 triples como Curry en un vídeo. En surf y bodyboard ni te cuento, hay gente haciendo cosas en el 2000 que en 1992 ni se podían imaginar y ahora en 2020 lo mismo otra vez. En baile lo mismo: hay niñas de 8 años haciendo coreografías que se follan a los mejores bailarines de los 90. En culturismo compara las piernas de Arnold con cualquiera de ahora. También las tías de ahora tienen cuerpos que en 1998 no existían ni en los comics porno.

Y ya verás cuando el de las ideas empiece a publicar novelas y empiecen a hacer películas con ellas la que se va a liar.


----------



## medion_no (17 Jun 2022)

Pero si ya solo se oye regueton y algun remix de los 80 de cuando en cuando ijosdeputa.


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Jun 2022)

Claro que si hombre, ahora tenemos la invasion de la puta musica latina acompañado por sus monos , por que sus bailes son de monos y gorilas , las cantantes actuales no cantan son solo putas que menean el culo en el escenario...tenemos a escoria como Dulceida y Rosalia que a esas cosas las llaman cantantes y encima les dan premios ..... a Lady Gaga tambien la llaman cantante y incluso hace peliculas.... en resumen prefiero a los beatles en blanco y negro...... y a la juventud actual la unica solucion posible ex exterminio sistematico en campos preparados para ello, total no sirven absolutamente para nada , bueno si como esclavos de amazon van ben el traer el paquete a casa.....


----------



## Lake (17 Jun 2022)

Absurdo


----------



## Lake (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lake (17 Jun 2022)

Más


----------



## Camisa azul (17 Jun 2022)

Las afirmaciones son compatibles. Ritchie Blackmore tiene menos técnica que un soldado ruso borracho... Pero el carallo de la cuestión era hacer, con esa técnica de chufla, el Highway Star, Burn o Kill the King. Lo mismo con Mark Knofler, claro que es un guitarrista amateur comparado con cualquiera de clásica pero crea tú un estilo tan inconfundible.

Vamos, es como quitar el mérito a los programadores de juegos de la Gameboy.


----------



## apelítico (17 Jun 2022)

Poned ejemplos de virtuosos paco actuales que les dan 100 vueltas a los mejores de antes. Tengo curiosidad No digo que no sea así eh? Como en la pintura. ¿qué pensarían los maestros antiguos al ver tanto pintor hiperrealista hoy en día (aunque los que copian de fotografías no serían directamente comparables)? Además usando su talento no para grandes temas precisamente... que yo pueda reconocer, al menos.












Pedro Campos, hiperrealismo, arte hiperrealista español, hiperrealismo en la pintura


Galeria de obras hiperrealistas de Pedro Campos, hiperrealismo, arte hiperrealista español, hiperrealismo en la pintura



www.justart-e.com


----------



## Lake (17 Jun 2022)

Es como decir que Beethoven era mucho mejor músico que Bach -del siglo anterior- porque tocaba 2 notas más por segundo al piano .


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (17 Jun 2022)

Una cosa es la técnica, la pericia, la condición física en el deporte, dependiendo del rubro a que nos refiramos, y otra muy distinta es el alma, y esto es importante sobre todo en la música. Ahora dime que los músicos de ahora tienen más alma, má vibra, más feeling, más mojo…


----------



## Mosca de bar (17 Jun 2022)

Pero cómo puede ser tan corto y tonto qué clase de tomadura de pelo es este hilo tú eres gilipollas a la hora que te levantes
Hasta un niño de 10 años sabe que es justamente al revés
O qué pasa que sólo funciona para el cine que el siglo pasado era mejor con la música es mucho más claro y evidente eres un inculto con oidos de madera 
Ni con la era digital y las técnicas de estudio de grabación se acercan ni de lejos a lo que se ha hecho obras maestras ahora solo hay imitadores sin personalidad

Eres un puto melómano Paco
Se nota que eres joven y te has perdido la verdadera música gloriosa, además maricona


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (17 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Una cosa es la técnica, la pericia, la condición física en el deporte, dependiendo del rubro a que nos refiramos, y otra muy distinta es el alma, y esto es importante sobre todo en la música. Ahora dime que los músicos de ahora tienen más alma, má vibra, más feeling, más mojo…



el alma de esos era agitar su melena, poner caritas, meterse muchas drogas y muchas grupis a pelo. Simplemente estaban en el momento y lugar adecuado, hoy no triunfarían haciendo lo mismo. Y de hecho la mayor parte de esa música es mierda como lo de ahora.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (17 Jun 2022)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Pero cómo puede ser tan corto y tonto qué clase de tomadura de pelo es este hilo tú eres gilipollas a la hora que te levantes
> Hasta un niño de 10 años sabe que es justamente al revés
> O qué pasa que sólo funciona para el cine que el siglo pasado era mejor con la música es mucho más claro y evidente eres un inculto con oidos de madera
> Ni con la era digital y las técnicas de estudio de grabación se acercan ni de lejos a lo que se ha hecho obras maestras ahora solo hay imitadores sin personalidad
> ...



te pica el ano maricón. vete a escuchar a los rollin a ver si se te pasa


----------



## sinosuke (17 Jun 2022)

Y estos nuevos virtuosos de la hostia que obras dignas de mención han creado????

Algún "Wodoo Child", algún "Stairway to Heaven", "Hotel California", "Free Bird", "Bohemian Raphsody" (por poner unos ejemplos) ????


Algo???


Lang Lang seguro que toca el piano con más virtuosismo que Chopin en su época.....pero no ha compuesto unos "Nocturnos"



.


----------



## Santolin (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Y los coches de ahora con sus pantallitas y ecofriendly también son mejores que los de hace 20 años.


Toma, una lección vital:


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

Así es. Por cosas de la vida me dediqué durante 5 AÑAZOS a la música a nivel profesional, como mánager y promotor de artistas y grupos que giran mundialmente, nada de grupos del pueblo, no, putas "leyendas" .

De siempre me ha apasionado la música, y hasta he tenido dos bandas como compositor y líder de las mismas. Good times. No es algo que diga mucho en el foro porque a poco que los foreros sean algo hackers, mi anonimato se va a la mierda en dos días.

Al tema, el caso es que en ambientes así, acabas conociendo a todo quisqui. Hasta a bandas indies que no las conocen más que en su barrio en la otra punta del mundo, bandas que lo darían todo por una oportunidad. Afirmo categóricamente con la experiencia que tengo, que hoy en día se hace música de enormísima calidad y superior a los endiosados clásicos como Elvis, The Beatles, Metallica y sucedáneos.

La megalomanía suele ser una característica muy femenina, endiosar a "estrellas" siempre me ha parecido algo ajeno a mi persona, será por eso que pude dedicarme a eso viéndolos como lo que son, personas. He llegado a ver a musicazos en una sala enana de Roppongi en pleno Tokio tocando para 30 personas y se te caerían los cojones al suelo. Mezclas de estilos que encajan a la perfección creando algo totalmente nuevo que medio mundo desconoce y seguirá desconociendo por siempre jamás. Jamás porque lo que se ha promocionado para que venda millones es el reguetón y sucedáneos, pero por razones bien turbias. 

Hace 40 años grabar un disco era carísimo, hoy en día con el software GRATUITO que hay por internet y la facilidad de acceso a la información y el aprendizaje, hay millones de músicos más que antes. Sólo por estadística, te tienen que salir más músicos excelentes y genios por doquier.

Y sí, hablo de música porque fue mi vida durante años, pero es extensible a todo lo demás.


----------



## TALEBIANO (17 Jun 2022)

Puede ser, pero y qué? 

El disco de Chinese Democracy de "Guns and Roses" tiene unos músicos de la hostia. Pero me parecen mejores los Use your Illusions, a pesar de que técnicamente sean peores.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Así es. Por cosas de la vida me dediqué durante 5 AÑAZOS a la música a nivel profesional, como mánager y promotor de artistas y grupos que giran mundialmente, nada de grupos del pueblo, no, putas "leyendas" .
> 
> De siempre me ha apasionado la música, y hasta he tenido dos bandas como compositor y líder de las mismas. Good times. No es algo que diga mucho en el foro porque a poco que los foreros sean algo hackers, mi anonimato se va a la mierda en dos días.
> 
> ...




Eso mismo pasa con el cine y hoy las películas no son mejores que antes. Un ejemplo: Terminator 1 se rodó de forma muy precaria y es la mejor de todas. Y desde Terminator 2 ninguna de las que vino después la superó. Una película de hace 30 años.

En el mundo artístico, los medios de creación no significan nada. El alma de la obra, lo es todo.


Invoco a @Pajarotto en este hilo.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Eso mismo pasa con el cine y hoy las películas no son mejores que antes. Un ejemplo: Terminator 1 se rodó de forma muy precaria y es la mejor de todas. Y desde Terminator 2 ninguna de las que vino después la superó. Una película de hace 30 años.
> 
> En el mundo artístico, los medios de creación no significan nada. El alma de la obra, lo es todo.
> 
> ...



Ahí te equivocas, lo mismo que con la música.

Que desconozcas el 99% de las películas que se hacen, no niega que lo que se hace hoy en día es mil millones de veces mejor.

Otro tema MUY DIFERENTE, es lo que te meten con calzador desde "Jewllywood". Desde hace mucho sólo es adoctrinamiento en vena. Y es hecho aposta, para joder. Del mismo modo que con la música, las razones son bien BIEEEEN turbias.

Pero eso, ay eso es para otro hilo totalmente diferente y no es plan de desviarse de la idea del principal.

Cuando uno consume lo mainstream (la mayoría de la gente no pasa de ahí), ve una degeneración constante y saca en claro que lo de antes "era mejor". En el caso que pones "el cine comercial mainstream era mejor" sí sería una afirmación acertada. Pero no, el cine de antes no es mejor que el de ahora. El actual le da cien patadas al antiguo, y por pura estadística de millones de películas fácilmente producidas hay más genios que antes y producen cine de calidad brutal, nada más.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (17 Jun 2022)

Normal, aprender musica antes era muy jodido, hoy en dia tienes todo explicado al dedillo gratis y hay buenos profesores en todos lados.

Aun asi, la electronica ha abierto la musica a todo el mundo, ya no hace falta ser un virtuoso.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas, lo mismo que con la música.
> 
> Que desconozcas el 99% de las películas que se hacen, *no niega que lo que se hace hoy en día es mil millones de veces mejor.*
> 
> ...





Invoco al experto @Pajarotto 


Y sí es tema del hilo, pues más alto, más rápido, o más grande no siempre es mejor.


Puede haber tíos que toquen la guitarra a infinita velocidad y con una técnica extraordinaria, pero a lo mejor no son capaces de transmitir nada.

Seguro que hay gente que toca la guitarra mejor que este señor, pero nunca llenarán estadios, porque no tienen sentimiento:


----------



## Mosca de bar (17 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> te pica el ano maricón. vete a escuchar a los rollin a ver si se te pasa



Subnormal te rajaba la cara con tus CDs favoritos y te destripaba amastilazos de mi guitarra eléctrica

Cuándo murió el rock blues hard rock psicodelia se convirtió en un páramo desierto toda la basura tecno psychobilly gafapastas indies de mierda coñazo hijosdelagranputa nuevos modernos

Imbécil escucha a Albert Collins Jeff Beck Danny Gatton y cientos de verdaderos músicos lástima que están muriendo todos ahora de esta década no van a pasar y quedarán los niñatos subnormales con ínfulas 
gellipollas


----------



## Coherente (17 Jun 2022)

Compara lo que han durado Nadal, Lebron o Cristiano Ronaldo al máximo nivel con lo que se duraba antes: diez años más de la cuenta.

Motivo: esteroides.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Jun 2022)

Tener técnica no dice nada de lo bueno o malo que sea un músico. La técnica sin creatividad propia no vale nada. El reproducir exactamente una melodía... lo hace mi reproductor de mp3.

Mira Steve Vai o el Satriani que aburren hasta a su pvta madre con sus discos infumabilisimos.

Los de ahora podrán ser todo lo técnicos que quieran, que no tienen nada qué decir ni nada interesante que aportar.

La música murió en el 1995 exactamente.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Invoco al experto @Pajarotto
> 
> 
> Y sí es tema del hilo, pues más alto, más rápido, o más grande no siempre es mejor.
> ...



Yo no hablo de velocidad, hablo de genialidad-creatividad-originalidad, todo unido a la vez. Y sí, capaces de transmitir la vida misma con su forma de tocar.

Pink Floyd llena estadios porque en su época no había Internet ni mil millones de críos a golpe de click creando millones de canciones. Y te lo dice alguien que TOCA sus discos y disfruta con el tono de Gilmour. Recuerda que mi vida fue la música, tal cual. Me encantaría decirte con quién he trabajado como mánager y promotor, pero es que en media hora se sabría mi identidad (facilísimo averiguar la promotora musical, sumar 2+2 con el equipo integrante de la empresa y sacar mi nombre en cero coma), así que me muerdo la lengua y me callo la boca.

El mundo hoy en día está plagado de genios, PLA-GA-DO. No eres en absoluto consciente del mundo en el que vives. Pero, PERO, este tipo de música NO ES mainstream, ya no lo es. Y por razones bien pérfidas y malvadas.


----------



## Coherente (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Invoco al experto @Pajarotto



Es una nenita. Es una maricona con estrógenos de onceañera. Se ha puesto a chillar dos veces el nombre de su alfita para que la defienda. Está demostrando sin darse cuenta la raíz del hilo y el motivo del problema. La cobardía. La idolatración ciega máxima motivada por la ridiculez y por tener las hormonas sexuales desviadas.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Es una nenita. Es una maricona con estrógenos de onceañera. Se ha puesto a chillar dos veces el nombre de su alfita para que la defienda. Está demostrando sin darse cuenta la raíz del hilo y el motivo del problema. La cobardía. La idolatración ciega máxima motivada por la ridiculez y por tener las hormonas sexuales desviadas.



No toleraré que hables así de mi amigo.


----------



## Coherente (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> El mundo hoy en día está plagado de genios, PLA-GA-DO



Uf. Difícil creerlo. ¿Cuántos foreros han puesto miles de ideas que no se han leído jamás en ningún sitio? Uno. ¿Los demás de todos los foros sumados cuántas ideas nuevas entre todos? Cero.

En literatura y cine tampoco ha aparecido uno solo desde hace varias décadas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Es una nenita. Es una maricona con estrógenos de onceañera. Se ha puesto a chillar dos veces el nombre de su alfita para que la defienda. Está demostrando sin darse cuenta la raíz del hilo y el motivo del problema. La cobardía. La idolatración ciega máxima motivada por la ridiculez y por tener las hormonas sexuales desviadas.




Tú eres tan genio que si tienes que operarte en el quirófano te operas a ti mismo.

Yo en cambio soy de los que a veces delegan en otros que tienen más conocimientos que yo.


*SUBNORMAL.*


----------



## Mosca de bar (17 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tener técnica no dice nada de lo bueno o malo que sea un músico. La técnica sin creatividad propia no vale nada. El reproducir exactamente una melodía... lo hace mi reproductor de mp3.
> 
> Mira Steve Vai o el Satriani que aburren hasta a su pvta madre con sus discos infumabilisimos.
> 
> ...



Bien explicado pajarraco
Un negro analfabeto de blues...te puede hacer llorar con la guitarra 
Los técnicos pre digitadores súper virtuosos aburren a su putísima madre

Fui a un concierto de Frank Gambale y aquello no tenía ningún sentido más que sacarte la pasta con música marciana y pegarse el moco siendo un puto ordenador aseptico con el instrumento


----------



## Coherente (17 Jun 2022)

Comento algo que no sirve para nada decirlo porque sois todos subnormales pero quiero dejarlo dicho, quiero ser el primero en decirlo en un foro:

Cuando vuelva a haber una fase ascendente social, cuando la gente vuelva a tener trabajos fáciles, cuando cualquier cretino se haga millonario facilísimo y se presenten 4 para 15 plazas de funcionario, como en 1950-2000, va a haber una explosión monstruosa de arte. 

No me creo que el número de genios haya caído tan espantosamente, lo que ocurre es

1. Lo mismo que me ocurre a mí, no pueden acceder porque tienen trabajos demasiado absorbentes, sólo hay trabajos en cosas difíciles.

2. Los medios están secuestrados por los pollaviejas. Cuando mueran todas esas ratas, cuando Brad Pitt y Tom Cruise dejen de hacer de guaperas de 20 años con 55, cuando los productores de Hollywood y de la música estén todos muertos, habrá gente diferente que quiera dejar su huella aportando al mundo algo. Y buscarán genios y los van a encontrar.

Si se suma la normalidad social y la facilidad, a los medios de ahora, se duplica la calidad.


----------



## Dan Daly (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Pasa como en el deporte. El mejor jugador de tenis de los 70, teletransportado la semana pasada al presente, no tendría absolutamente nada que hacer contra gente como Nadal. Los futbolistas eran unos tirillas. Los jugadores de baloncesto botaban como en balonmano y apenas metían triples. Esto parece que todo el mundo lo acepta, pero lo de la música no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un ignorante que postea de madrugada me puede chupar un huevo desde el ignore.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Uf. Difícil creerlo. ¿Cuántos foreros han puesto miles de ideas que no se han leído jamás en ningún sitio? Uno. ¿Los demás de todos los foros sumados cuántas ideas nuevas entre todos? Cero.
> 
> En literatura y cine tampoco ha aparecido uno solo desde hace varias décadas.



Difícil creerlo para gente que se mueve en lo mainstream cuando desconoces el 99% de lo que se crea en el mundo.

Por mera estadística si tienes a millones creando música, algún genio único te sale. A base de millones de errores, salen unos cuantos que brillan.

Repito, desconocéis el 99% de lo que se crea en el mundo, ergo, no tenéis ni repajolera idea ya que vuestro mundo es la punta de una aguja en una nave industrial.

Lo jodido es que los que conocen el 100% de lo que se crea os venden el 1% y ocultan el 99%.

Por eso tu opinión es una opinión de mierda, porque lo que conoces es la nada.

Esto es lo mismo que pensar que los resultados de búsqueda que te da Google son el total de lo que buscas. Os estafan y se ríen en vuestras caras a mandíbula batiente.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Jun 2022)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Bien explicado pajarraco
> Un negro analfabeto de blues...te puede hacer llorar con la guitarra
> Los técnicos pre digitadores súper virtuosos aburren a su putísima madre
> 
> Fui a un concierto de Frank Gambale y aquello no tenía ningún sentido más que sacarte la pasta con música marciana y pegarse el moco siendo un puto ordenador aseptico con el instrumento



Porque son miles de notas sin ton ni son, como los Dream Theater. No comunica nada excepto hastío.

Mira el Cobain con 3 notas y sin saber hacer riffs lo que hacía. Cosas MUY SUPERIORES a lo que podría hacer Steve Vai en mil vidas.



VS


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Jun 2022)

Es decir, que John Williams es mejor compositor que Rossini, Verdi, Mozart o Mendelssohn.

Anthony Joshua le ganaría un combate a George Forman.

Pete Maravich o clyde drexler no se irían a los 40 puntos por partido en la NBA de donzic y Tatum.

Y por supuesto Dan Marino o Joe Montana con las reglas nfl actuales no podrían competir contra esos QB más rápidos, más fuertes y con mejor peinado de hoy en día.

Ya lo de Cruyff meandose en caramingas o pogbas ni lo contemplamos. Tienes a Pedri con 47 kg y moviéndose a velocidad de Riquelme, meandose en los niggers de 2022, pero un crack de los 70 no tiene sitio en el furbol actual, claro.


----------



## Coherente (17 Jun 2022)

INVOCO AL EXPERTITO VIRGEN EN PARO @MAMARRAXIO PARA QUE ME DÉ LA RAZONCITA!!!!1111

MI AUTOESTIMITA LO ES TODO. ¡MIS ESTROGENITOS!

¡MI AMIGUITO ES EL MEJOR! ¡MI AMIGUITO ES EL MEJOR!

 Qué gente más ridícula. Todos vírgenes que nunca han trabajado, claro.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

El arte es la manera en la que el alma se comunica con otras almas. En la música, decir que alguien es " mejor" o "el mejor" es un insulto a la sensibilidad. En Japón hay guitarristas de flamenco tecnicamente perfectos, pero lo que cuenta en la música es el feeling, es el arte, es lo que el alma del artista (tecnicamente mejor o peor músico según parámetros técnicos, sí), por su trayectoria vital, comunica al que le ve o le escucha.

Ninguno de esos supermúsicos con supertécnica que se saben todas las escalas es capaz de llegar a dónde se están tomando un botellín sus colegas como llega el Vareta.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

Es verdad, la técnica que hay ahora es infinitamente más refinada y perfecta que la que había hace 50 años. Por qué. Primero, porque antiguamente no había los métodos ni la información que existe ahora. Bonham, por ejemplo, aprendió a tocar de oído, aporreando latas de café y recipientes cuando tenía cinco años. A los diez, su madre le compró un tambor pequeño. Y no recibió su primer conjunto hasta los 15. Hoy tienes a cualquier crío de 8 años, que se lo tome medio en serio, con equipos completos, lecciones de profesores particulares, vídeos de YouTube, miles de tutoriales, libros, revistas, música a su disposición toda la que quiera, programas de edición, metrónomos digitales, programas informáticos dedicados, concursos, patrocinios...

En segundo lugar, el acceso a la información no es la misma: no es lo mismo tocar de oído con un vinilo, que no puedes rebobinar ni ralentizar ni parar, o con la radio o la tele, o con una revista o libro que hayas conseguido comprar con mucho esfuerzo y ahorro que con lo que hay hoy. Hoy, cualquier indocumentao puede encontrar en Youtube todo lo que necesite, pasito a pasito y explicado para subnormales profundos, una información que hace cincuenta años te costaba Dios y ayuda conseguir, y con mucho ensayo y error.

En tercer lugar, el rock y el metal eran géneros que apenas habían nacido y se estaban desarrollando, todavía no contaban con virtuosos con técnicas maravillosas. Es como cuando empezó el baloncesto o la gimnasia deportiva, ve usted los vídeos de los comienzos y lo que se hace ahora y es la noche y el día. Nadia Comaneci igual hoy no se comería un rosco o no quedaría la primera, o Wilt Chamberlain. Pero me trasladas esos talentos a la época de hoy, con la información y los entrenamientos de hoy, e igualmente les darían sopas con hondas a los deportistas de hoy.

De todas formas, pocos guitarristas y baterías ha escuchado usted de aquella época. Si nos salimos del rock y el metal, tiene usted a Yepes o a Segovia en la clásica, que no tienen absolutamente nada que envidiar a un guitarrista actual. Es más, para que un guitarrista actual alcance el nivel de esos dos, tiene que sudar tinta, aun contando con toda la información y los profesores del mundo. Tiene usted a Allan Holdsworth o John McLaughlin, por poner dos ejemplos, en el jazz y la fusión; o a Les Paul. Pocos "shredders" actuales pueden alcanzar a señores como estos, incluso con tiempo y dedicación. Lo que hacía Michael Angelo Batio en los 80, en cuanto a metal, muy poquitos chavalitos virtuosos hoy; mucho trabajo hay que hacer y talento hay que tener para alcanzar esa velocidad y claridad de punteo, no basta con la información. A ver cuántos tíos hay hoy que puedan hacer lo que Batio.

En cuanto a baterías, tiene usted a Buddy Rich, Joe Morello o Louie Bellson que hacían cosas que muy pocos baterías actuales pueden hacer. Incluso los de metal. Incluso gente como Marco Minnemann o Thomas Lang han tenido que estudiar mucho a esa gente para acercarse a lo que hacían. Marco Minnemann puede hacer ahora el truco de las baquetas de Rich, algo que sólo Rich podía hacer en la época con esa velocidad y precisión, pero ha tenido que ESTUDIAR mucho a Rich para lograrlo y ponerse su vídeo de YouTube incontables veces y ralentizarlo, algo que éste aprendió tocando mucho y estudiando en vivo y conversando con otros baterías, y muchas veces viendo las cosas sólo una vez.

Otra cosa que tampoco tiene en cuenta es que desarrollar técnicas nuevas partir de cero es muy costoso porque no existe nada que se le parezca. Tienes que inventártelo todo, desarrollarlo. Y que no es lo mismo tener que partir de cero y crear algo que contar con toda la información. Ah, vale, esto se hace así, así y asá, que lo explica Fulanito en su vídeo de instrucción y en su libro. Sí, pero es que a Fulanito se lo enseñó Menganito, que se lo inventó porque lo necesitaba y en la época no había nada parecido, y le costó cinco años desarrollarlo. Lo que le costó a Menganito cinco años inventar y perfeccionar te lo hace un chavalito ahora en dos días, pero porque el chavalito cuenta con la información que le enseña paso a paso cómo tiene que hacerlo. Es como si yo digo E=MC2, qué fácil. Sí, pero a Einstein le costó miles de ecuaciones y de noches en blanco. Claro, nos ha jodío, si me das la solución está chupado, pero yo, por mí mismo, no habría llegado jamás a esa conclusión.

A lo que voy es que las innovaciones y los pasos de gigante que dieron aquellos pioneros, en proporción, y teniendo en cuenta lo que había en la época, son esfuerzos heroicos y de mucho trabajo y dedicación comparado con las innovaciones o cambios que los virtuosos de ahora consiguen. Aparte de que la técnica está ya prácticamente desarrollada, muy poco queda ya por hacer.

Vamos, que la gente de ahora parte con todo prácticamente hecho, no de cero. La gente de entonces se tuvo que inventar y desarrollar la técnica, especialmente la de la guitarra eléctrica, que era un instrumento relativamente nuevo. O modificar mejorar las baterías, que eran conjuntos relativamente simples.

Un chavalito de hoy puede hacer lo que Bonham. Sí. Pero, aún así, se lo tiene que estudiar. Y baterías actuales que le dan cien mil vueltas a Bonham, han tenido que estudiar a Bonham, porque a ver cómo era capaz de conseguir ese sonido tan masivo. Y se han puesto cien mil veces los audios de Bonham para conseguir hacer ese "shuffle" de Fool In The Rain que se les atascaba y no conseguían clavar. O se han tenido que olvidar de todo lo estudiado mecánicamente y con metrónomos porque no consiguen el "feel" o el "groove" porque eso no se estudia en un libro, y han tenido que aprender a tocar un poco antes o después del ritmo para conseguir ese sentimiento. Y, es más, estos mismos baterías que le dan cien mil vueltas a Bonham, cantan sus alabanzas y lo ponen en el olimpo de los dioses por la influencia que tuvo en el instrumento. Un antes y un después para la batería de rock. Es un tío que marcó una época y dejó su impronta en el género. Era un pionero, los que vinieron después no tuvieron que abrir los caminos que él abrió, sólo pasear por ellos.

Lo mismo con Hendrix. Un chaval de doce años ahora le da cien mil vueltas y era bastante sucio y fuera de tono en los directos, y unas improvisaciones le salían un puto churro y otras una maravilla. Pero es que Hendrix marcó también un antes y un después e influyó muchísimo a los guitarristas de metal, y lo mismo que Bonham: esos mismos guitarristas no paran de cantar sus alabanzas. Tienes a Joe Satriani, que es un virtuoso, que cogió la guitarra por Hendrix y aún hoy lo oyes alabarlo. Técnicamente, cien mil vueltas; pero Satriani, en casi cincuenta años de carrera, no tiene, ni de lejos, las canciones que hizo Hendrix en tres años. O Vai. Por eso lo siguen alabando y tocando sus canciones. Y, cuando los oyes interpretarlas, no te gustan tanto como la original. Porque una cosa es la perfección y otra tocarla como hay que tocarla para transmitir.

Y eso es otra cosa, tú puedes tener toda la técnica del mundo, pero si no sabes hacer transmitir algo, no te sirve para nada. Y eso es algo de lo que sabía mucho Hendrix.

Otro problema actual son las canciones. Hay muy pocas canciones buenas, me da igual si son simples o complicadas o pertenezcan al género al que pertenezcan. Hoy todo está copiado, sobreproducido, limpiado, perfeccionado y desinfectado. Pero no hay buenas canciones, en general, y no hay mucha originalidad. Aunque tengas el mejor estudio del mundo y los mejores programas de edición de audio y los pejores protools que haya. Igual es por esto. Demasiado cachivache y muy poco ponerse a tocar. A escribir una canción. Y, como soy un virtuoso de la guitarra, quiero incluir un sweep picking aquí, aunque no le haga ni puta falta, o un fret tapping a ocho dedos allá, aunque sea excesivo, pero para que la peña flipe con mi técnica. Una mierda que, gracias a los medios actuales, pueden hacer, y hacen, doscientos mil más como yo. Qué original.

Como el Michael Romeo, de Symphony X, nunca he visto a un tío más aburrido en directo. Cada dos por tres te metía un sweep picking para que vieras lo virtuoso que es haciéndose pajas con el mástil. Qué puto aburrimiento, señores, todo el concierto así, pajas de sweep picking. Una técnica limpia e intachable, perfecta. Pero qué puto aburrimiento. Miradme, soy el Paganini de la guitarra eléctrica, tengo que meter un sweep picking en TODO lo que toco.

Qué diferencia con el concierto de BB King en Las Ventas, que con tres notas, mascándolas poco a poco, me ponía los pelos de punta. Y Michael Romeo le da cien mil vueltas a BB King. Pero Michael Romeo no es BB King. Creo que no le he visto nada a Michael Romeo donde no haya metido un sweep picking porque sí, porque se mola a sí mismo. O un fret tapping.

Así que, en general, y hablando en plata, y como resumen, la técnica me come los huevos por detrás de la polla. Yo lo que quiero son buenas canciones. Y eso es lo realmente difícil. Crear buenas canciones. Y, muchas veces, la técnica es la enemiga de las buenas canciones. Lo suyo es contar con una gran técnica y crear grandes canciones. Pero lo importante es la canción.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Porque son miles de notas sin ton ni son, como los Dream Theater. No comunica nada excepto hastío.
> 
> Mira el Cobain con 3 notas y sin saber hacer riffs lo que hacía. Cosas MUY SUPERIORES a lo que podría hacer Steve Vai en mil vidas.
> 
> ...



Sentencias conociendo el 1% de lo que se crea musicalmente en el mundo (siendo muy generoso). Te afirmo con total seguridad que estás equivocadísimo.

Y la comparación de Nirvana con Dream Theater no podía ser más absurda. Ni más mainstream, claro.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Eso mismo pasa con el cine y hoy las películas no son mejores que antes. Un ejemplo: Terminator 1 se rodó de forma muy precaria y es la mejor de todas. Y desde Terminator 2 ninguna de las que vino después la superó. Una película de hace 30 años.
> 
> En el mundo artístico, los medios de creación no significan nada. El alma de la obra, lo es todo.
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa con, por ejemplo, Star Wars: era la técnica al servicio de la historia, por eso hay tanto fanático de las originales, y eso que es una historia mil veces contada antes, pero muy original en la forma de plantearla y ejecutarla. Ahora tienes toda la técnica del mundo, pero tienes historias de mierda. Por eso el Star Wars de Disney está por los suelos. A nadie le gusta esa basura, por muchos efectitos que le pongan. Por qué. Porque las historias no son historias, sino mierdas pinchadas en un palo.


----------



## wopa (17 Jun 2022)

Como siempre el temita se centra en músicos de rock. Que los músicos viejos no tenían técnica dice!!  Duke Ellington, Louis Armstrong, John Coltrane, Charlie Parker, Ben Webster, Wes Montgomery, Oscar Peterson y cientos más... ya tocaban en los 50 y en los 60 y nadie los ha superado. Nadie. Y Chet Baker, Dizzy Gillespie, Art Tatum... y tantos otros.

Ellos no sólo dominaban todas las "técnicas", sino que inventaban las suyas propias. También inventaban estilos, lenguajes, conceptos...

No me acuerdo quién dijo... "No puedes tocar nada a la trompeta que no haya tocado ya Louis Armstrong". John Coltrane es Dios, tiene su propia Iglesia y es una religión. Charlie Parker es... brvtal. Todo improvisado. Etc, etc... Que tenían técnica Paco dice!..

El mejor en España en los 70 era Tete Montoliu que tocaba QUE_TE_MUE_RES. Y El Niño Miguel.


----------



## JuanMacClane (17 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> el alma de esos era agitar su melena, poner caritas, *meterse muchas drogas y muchas grupis a pelo*. Simplemente estaban en el momento y lugar adecuado, hoy no triunfarían haciendo lo mismo. Y de hecho la mayor parte de esa música es mierda como lo de ahora.



Estás describiendo los motivos por los que el 99% de los chavales aprenden a tocar un instrumento como la guitarra, batería , bajo o se ponen a cantar.

No groupes a pelito , no cry


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> INVOCO AL EXPERTITO VIRGEN EN PARO @MAMARRAXIO PARA QUE ME DÉ LA RAZONCITA!!!!1111
> 
> MI AUTOESTIMITA LO ES TODO. ¡MIS ESTROGENITOS!
> 
> ...




No debes ser mejor que estos barrancolanzables cuando tú también estás aquí sin nada mejor que hacer y lamentándote de tu mala fortuna:






Coherente dijo:


> Comento algo que no sirve para nada decirlo porque sois todos subnormales pero quiero dejarlo dicho, quiero ser el primero en decirlo en un foro:
> 
> Cuando vuelva a haber una fase ascendente social, cuando la gente vuelva a tener trabajos fáciles, cuando cualquier cretino se haga millonario facilísimo y se presenten 4 para 15 plazas de funcionario, como en 1950-2000, va a haber una explosión monstruosa de arte.
> 
> ...



Todo son excusas.

Si fueras alguien de verdad importante, estarías por ahí fuera haciendo algo relevante y ganando millones con ello.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Porque son miles de notas sin ton ni son, como los Dream Theater. No comunica nada excepto hastío.
> 
> Mira el Cobain con 3 notas y sin saber hacer riffs lo que hacía. Cosas MUY SUPERIORES a lo que podría hacer Steve Vai en mil vidas.
> 
> ...



Es como oír al herrero del pueblo contándote una historia, al calor de la lumbre de la fragua, o escuchar hablar al tío que más rápido habla del mundo:



El herrero te cuenta un cuento o una anécdota que te llega y hasta te puede gustar y hacerte reflexionar. Tú oyes al tío que más rápido habla y admiras su habilidad, su técnica, pero lo que dice te suda la polla. Porque, además, no te da tiempo a digerirlo ni a reflexionar sobre ello. Sólo piensas: cómo puede hablar tan rápido sin equivocarse, te da igual que te esté recitando la Odisea, porque a tu cerebro no le da tiempo a enterarse de lo que te está contando ni a asimilarlo porque se está concentrando en la velocidad. No hay pausas dramáticas, no hay momentos sorpresivos o de reflexión. Sólo velocidad.

El virtuoso no suele tener sustancia, lo que le interesa es que flipes con su técnica. Luego tienes a la gente que lo que le gusta es contar historias. Igual esa persona a la que le gustan las historias es medio tartaja y tiene acento murciano, pero te cuenta y se inventa unas historias que te cagas y que te hacen reflexionar.

Tienes a virtuosos en YouTube que lo petan con la guitarra o el bajo, como The Dooo, Rob Scallon, Jared Dines, Stevie T o Davie 504 y flipas con lo que hacen. Pero no tienen ni una puta canción. Y las pocas que puedan tener te dejan como... Bueh... Po fale. No te transmiten. Una técnica que te cagas, un virtuosismo impresionante. Pero ni una canción.


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El arte es la manera en la que el alma se comunica con otras almas. En la música, decir que alguien es " mejor" o "el mejor" es un insulto a la sensibilidad. En Japón hay guitarristas de flamenco tecnicamente perfectos, pero lo que cuenta en la música es el feeling, es el arte, es lo que el alma del artista (tecnicamente mejor o peor músico según parámetros técnicos, sí), por su trayectoria vital, comunica al que le ve o le escucha.
> 
> Ninguno de esos supermúsicos con supertécnica que se saben todas las escalas es capaz de llegar a dónde se están tomando un botellín sus colegas como llega el Vareta.



Si es que nadie discute que haya mejorado la cantidad de populacho super experto en casi todos los ámbitos. Pero es el genio individual el que impone los cánones y crea arte. Y es difícil que salgan genios con la Disney manejando el cine, la PSOE la educación, el NWO las subvenciones y en un modelo socialista mundial de mediocridad e igualitarismo.

Y de ahí te sale Eduardo Mendoza diciendo que Kafka no sabía escribir. O te salen los cantantes del YouTube super técnicos y super vocales diciendo que lo de los Beatles era marketing. Cualquier mindundi juntaletras o aporrea cuerdas está "creando contenido". Que es la nueva denominación giliprogre de aprender a hacer algo y denominarlo arte o cultura si tiene recorrido mercantil. Y como en los 50 el recorrido mercantil era más limitado que en 2020, pues te salen los entendidos diciendo que nunca hemos tenido tanta gente produciendo tanto. Nos ha jodido.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Sentencias conociendo el 1% de lo que se crea musicalmente en el mundo (siendo muy generoso). Te afirmo con total seguridad que estás equivocadísimo.
> 
> Y la comparación de Nirvana con Dream Theater no podía ser más absurda. Ni más mainstream, claro.



Estoy de acuerdo en que se conoce un porcentaje bajísimo de la música que se hace y en bandcamp se encuentran verdaderas joyas si se pone uno y le dedica tiempo. No obstante estoy seguro de que la música esa desconocida que mencionas que es tan buena, no lo es tanto por la habilidad técnica de los que la ejecutan sino por la sensibilidad de los que la componen. Y seguro que muchos de sus guitarristas cuando los tienen no conocen mucho más allá de la pentatónica. Lo que sí he notado de unos años a esta parte es un verdadero boom del ¨one man band¨, de un músico que se hace multiinstrumentista, se pilla algo de equipo y graba sus cosas en un home studio con baterías programadas. Generamente son guitarristas, por cierto.


----------



## Charbonnier (17 Jun 2022)

La música, y por supuesto el músico, tiene que tener alma e identidad propia. La técnica está muy bien, ayuda mucho, pero no da EL TALENTO, que solo lo tienen los elegidos. Luego van los gustos de cada uno.

es muy importante que cuando suenes sepan que eres tú, tienes que se inconfundible y, a poder ser, inimitable, y eso no es cuestión de técnica solo.

Por ponerlo fácil, Julio Iglesias no tiene una gran voz ni siquiera técnica vocal, pero es uno de los elegidos. Es ÉL. Hay muchos mejores voces pero nadie se acuerda de ellas.

Los músicos de los 70 iban sobrados de identidad propia, supuraban personalidad por los cuatro costados hasta tal punto que en muchos de ellos ni su ausencia de técnica se ponía en cuestión. Los Sex Pistols era un grupo que incluso sonaba mal, o los Ramones, pero ahí están...a alguien le importa si Rotten, Steve Jones o Dee Dee Ramone eran o no virtuosos?.

Sin perjuicio de que en los 70 había una creatividad explosiva y grandes músicos reconocibles desde el primer acorde.

ahora los habrá, pero yo no los veo. Está el talento capado.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es lo que pasa con, por ejemplo, Star Wars: era la técnica al servicio de la historia, por eso hay tanto fanático de las originales, y eso que es una historia mil veces contada antes, pero muy original en la forma de plantearla y ejecutarla. Ahora tienes toda la técnica del mundo, pero tienes historias de mierda. Por eso el Star Wars de Disney está por los suelos. A nadie le gusta esa basura, por muchos efectitos que le pongan. Por qué. Porque las historias no son historias, sino mierdas pinchadas en un palo.



Comparas libertad creativa con adoctrinamiento WOKE de mujer femibolche empoderada.

No es que las antiguas fuesen mejores, es que si comparas algo decente con mierda pura, adivina qué te va a parecer mejor.

Desconocéis el 99% del cine que se crea en el mundo y os venden el 1%. Lógico que tengáis la opinión que tenéis.


----------



## JuanMacClane (17 Jun 2022)

Lo mismo pasa con los foreros, se endiosa a los antiguos cuando los de ahora son capaces de soltar mierdas mucho más gordas


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Comparas libertad creativa con adoctrinamiento WOKE de mujer femibolche empoderada.
> 
> No es que las antiguas fuesen mejores, es que su comparas algo decente con mierda pura, adivina qué te va a parecer mejor.
> 
> *Desconocéis el 99% del cine que se crea en el mundo *y os venden el 1%. Lógico que tengáis la opinión que tenéis.




A ver, un ejemplo de esas películas que todos desconocemos pero que son la ostia bendita. Con una nos basta.

Y un ejemplo de una canción.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Es como el mundillo de los plug-in y las librerías de baterías. Hoy cualquier jóven con tiempo para aprender y talento creativo puede crear verdaderas maravillas solo distinguibles de los amplis a válvulas o la resonancia de ciertas maderas por oídos muy expertos y muy entrenados. Luego cando consiguen grabarlo en una mesa analógica en un estudio de verdad flipan.

Muy bien, pero para el que sabe el gustazo que da el olor a válvulas calientes, la caña que sale de un Marshall plexi, el sonido que suelta un cabezal Mesa Boogie Mark II, etc etc encima de un escenario...la satisfacción de ensayar un tema que no sale con músicos de verdad hasta que el tema queda empastado y se sale del local con el pecho bien ancho a tomar unas birras...el compañerismo que da cargar una pantalla Ampeg con 8x10 por unas escaleras...Aunque el tema sea un blues de tres acordes, si se toca con pasión y se crée uno lo que toca, sabe a gloria y se toca el cielo con la punta de los dedos.

Los virtuosos solo tocan para demostrar que son los mejores, su música es generalmente estéril, son unos grandes ejecutantes pero aburren muchísimo.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Jun 2022)

Los músicos de los 60-70 fueron en muchas ocasiones los primeros en crear obras en sus géneros. Comparar los pioneros del rock progresivo, pop, electrónica... con los "pioneros" de la música actual muestra que aún teniendo toda la técnica posible, una pelagatos como Rosalía y todos sus años de conservatorio no superarán nunca a un Bob Marley pidiendo papel entonando, un Tosin Abasi no podrá nunca hacer un directo como los hacía Jimi Hendrix, una Lady Gaga enseñando el coño no será capaz de superar no a Janis, a la Madonna de los 80 mismamente. Un Jordan Rudess podrá tocar muy rápido música circense, pero el Tony Banks popero se le mea en la boca. El Tony Banks progresivo directamente está a otro nivel. Un Jim Morrison mirando al suelo mientras Manzarek toca el piano y la línea de bajo A LA VEZ en una obra maestra como Light My Fire tiene más lírica que un Ed Sheeran cantando el último tema que le ha dicho la discográfica que presente. Un Avicii solo podía preguntarse de donde sacaban los de Kraftwerk esas melodías con electrónica del pleistoceno.

Hay mucha técnica en el mundo actual, pero poca novedad. Ojo, no quiere decir que no se pueda disfrutar con la música actual. Pero a quien le guste el "género urbano" merece pena capital.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que se conoce un porcentaje bajísimo de la música que se hace y en bandcamp se encuentran verdaderas joyas si se pone uno y le dedica tiempo. No obstante estoy seguro de que la música esa desconocida que mencionas que es tan buena, no lo es tanto por la habilidad técnica de los que la ejecutan sino por la sensibilidad de los que la componen. Y seguro que muchos de sus guitarristas cuando los tienen no conocen mucho más allá de la pentatónica. Lo que sí he notado de unos años a esta parte es un verdadero boom del ¨one man band¨, de un músico que se hace multiinstrumentista, se pilla algo de equipo y graba sus cosas en un home studio con baterías programadas. Generamente son guitarristas, por cierto.



Eres de los poquísimos que lo ha entendido. De hecho el único del hilo. Efectivamente no es la virtuosidad sino la originalidad, creatividad y personalidad lo que hace único a un músico. 

Y que ahora haya más que antes es una mera cuestión estadística. Hay varios miles de veces más músicos creando desde su habitación. Y claro, salen más genios que antes.

La diferencia es que antes la buena música era mainstream, ahora no lo es. Por eso tú y la mayoría la desconocéis y se crea la falsa realidad de "todo antes era mejor".


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Aquí somos unos cuñados divagando. Vamos a ver lo que dice un auténtico genio creador actual de genios de otros épocas:


Minuto 0 al 0:50




Y su resumen es: 4 putas notas e hizo historia. No te pido que me lo superes, sino que me lo iguales.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A ver, un ejemplo de esas películas que todos desconocemos pero que son la ostia bendita. Con una nos basta.
> 
> Y un ejemplo de una canción.



Elige estilo de ambas (película y canción). O dame tu grupo preferido y películas preferidas. 

No te voy a dar una, no. 

Repito, conocéis el 1%, de ahí que tu "amplitud" de miras sea "con una nos basta". Fíjate que estás tan obcecado y cerrado que sólo pides una, ya que lo ves imposible.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aquí somos unos cuñados divagando. Vamos a ver lo que dice un auténtico genio creador actual de genios de otros épocas:



Él mismo es de otra época. Sale en los primeros minutos de emisión de la MTV en 1980, _matando_ a las estrellas de la radio.

Minuto 2:50



O su gran momento Paco tocando con Mecano en 1984.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Elige estilo de ambas (película y canción). O dame tu grupo preferido y películas preferidas.
> 
> No te voy a dar una, no.
> 
> Repito, conocéis el 1%, de ahí que tu "amplitud" de miras sea "con una nos basta". Fíjate que estás tan obcecado y cerrado que sólo pides una, ya que lo ves imposible.




Digo que con una nos basta, porque la gente que siempre hace ese tipo de afirmaciones, después no es capaz de ponerte ni un sólo ejemplo.

Tengo mucha experiencia en esas lides.


Es como la Plandemia, virus en todos lados, pero aún ni una imagen real del susodicho.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tener técnica no dice nada de lo bueno o malo que sea un músico. La técnica sin creatividad propia no vale nada. El reproducir exactamente una melodía... lo hace mi reproductor de mp3.



Creer que antes había más creatividad, originalidad, autenticidad y personalidad que ahora es gritar a los cuatro vientos que no sabes absolutamente nada de música. Y no, la técnica no tiene nada que ver aquí, es una cuestión de números y estadística.



Pajarotto dijo:


> Mira Steve Vai o el Satriani que aburren hasta a su pvta madre con sus discos infumabilisimos.



Vai y Satriani son abuelos ya. No me gustaban en su época, menos ahora.



Pajarotto dijo:


> Los de ahora podrán ser todo lo técnicos que quieran, que no tienen nada qué decir ni nada interesante que aportar.



Lo que tienes ahora es una variedad infinita y con una calidad en consecuencia, muy superior. Y no necesariamente por la técnica, sino por la ENORMÍSIMA cantidad de gente creando 24/7 desde casa, no tienes ni zorra idea de lo que se crea ahora mismo todos los días del año. Lo mismo pasa en el porno, lo mismo pasa en el arte (cualquier artista 3D se come con patatas al arte de hace 50 años), lo mismo pasa con todo.



Pajarotto dijo:


> La música murió en el 1995 exactamente.



Tú moriste en 1995 dirás más bien.


----------



## Beholder (17 Jun 2022)

Demostracion practica de que eres todavia un crio.

Mas tecnica no significa mas calidad.
Ni en musica, ni en literatura, ni en nada. ¿Saves la candidad de veces que he escuchado que XX escritor no sabia usar las xxxxx o las yyyy? De gente que no sabe ni redactar un puto mail que comunique nada. 

En todas las epocas hubo virtuosos tecnicos, pero sabes que... ¡Nadie se acuerda de ellos!

Te dejo que averigues tu solo el porqué.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Digo que con una nos basta, porque la gente que siempre hace ese tipo de afirmaciones, después no es capaz de ponerte ni un sólo ejemplo.
> 
> Tengo mucha experiencia en esas lides.
> 
> ...



Te lo vuelvo a repetir. Películas y estilos preferidos, lo mismo con la música. ¿Pop, rock, metal, blues, jazz, punk, electrónica, new age, funk? 

Mira, aunque no sea tu estilo, porque dudo que te vaya el funk....como ha sido el último estilo que he mencionado, te suelto uno (que podría poner 20, literalmente) pero UNO solo:

Vulfpeck:


----------



## Mitsou (17 Jun 2022)

La música no va de técnica, no es un deporte. Y un guitarrista no va a tener más éxito por ser más rápido, los "excesos de virtuosismo" no suelen ser precisamente lo que más ritmo tiene (que la música va de eso, de ritmo)


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Él mismo es de otra época. Sale en los primeros minutos de emisión de la MTV en 1980, _matando_ a las estrellas de la radio.
> 
> Minuto 2:50
> 
> ...




Vueltas que da la vida. En aquel entonces él era muy poco conocido en contraposición a Mecano, en cambio hoy en día él es muy conocido a nivel mundial y a Mecano sólo lo recuerdan algunos nostálgicos (no es una crítica, me parece un gran grupo). Y en el futuro será mucho más recordado Hans Zimmer que Mecano.


----------



## Max Aub (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a repetir. Películas y estilos preferidos, lo mismo con la música. ¿Pop, rock, metal, blues, jazz, punk, electrónica, new age, funk?
> 
> Mira, aunque no sea tu estilo, porque dudo que te vaya el funk....como ha sido el último estilo que he mencionado, te suelto uno (que podría poner 20, literalmente) pero UNO solo:
> 
> Vulfpeck:



Hombre es que Vulfpeck (bueno más bien Joe Dart) son de lo más conocido sobre todo entre músicos. Hasta tiene su Music Man modificado con un solo potenciómetro el tío (que por cierto no solo teécnicamente es un monstruo, sino que además tiene una técnica impecable para el funk) Un dia se va a romper el cuello


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Mi granito de arena, para los que les mole el Kraut, los porros y el rollo setentero.











Colour Haze


Tour dates: - 28.09. POR - Porto, Hard Club - 29.09. ES - Madrid, Nazca - 30.09. ES - Almeria, Tabernas Rock Festival - 01.10. ES - Barcelona, Upload - 02.10. FR – Marseille, Le Molotov - 07.10. DE - Rosenheim, Asta Kneipe - 08.10. DE München, Hansa 39 Keep It Low - 26.11. DE -Köln, Volta -...




colourhaze.bandcamp.com


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (17 Jun 2022)

aquí hablan del remero medio


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Puede ser, pero y qué?
> 
> El disco de Chinese Democracy de "Guns and Roses" tiene unos músicos de la hostia. Pero me parecen mejores los Use your Illusions, a pesar de que técnicamente sean peores.



Claro, que sepas mucho de teoría musical, sepas expresarte muy bien en diferentes estilos musicales, domines decenas de técnicas para expresarte en una instrumento y t destreza con el instrumento sea muy buena no significa que vayas a componer mejor música que un instrumentista tan manco como Roger Waters. En general existe una correlación, ya que cuando más domines un instrumento mejor sabras expresar tus sentimientos con él, de la misma manera que si controlas de harmonia y sabes qué acordes usar para evocar un determinado sentimiento, pero ello no significa _necesariamente _que vayas a componer música de altísima calidad como la que sí puedes interpretar.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Es como decir que Beethoven era mucho mejor músico que Bach -del siglo anterior- porque tocaba 2 notas más por segundo al piano .



Nadie está diciendo que unos son mejores músicos que otros, estoy diciendo que los mejores de hoy tienen una técnica mucho mejor que los mejores de entonces, como los futbolistas.



Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Una cosa es la técnica, la pericia, la condición física en el deporte, dependiendo del rubro a que nos refiramos, y otra muy distinta es el alma, y esto es importante sobre todo en la música. Ahora dime que los músicos de ahora tienen más alma, má vibra, más feeling, más mojo…



El alma al que te refieres es nada más y nada menos que un conjunto de técnicas usadas de una determinada manera. Un gran guitarrista puede hacer bendings como David Gilmour, usar su mismo vibrato, emular su elección de notas y fraseo, etc.

El "alma" entendido de la manera en la que lo suelen hacer los parroquianos de la iglesia de la cultura musical popular es algo diferente a lo anterior, algo metafísico, no tiene lugar en la realidad, donde cualquier gran guitarrista con suficiente tiempo y recursos educativos puede emular a Mark Knopfler, Jimmy Page o Dave Gilmour de tal manera que cualquiera que los escuche no sabría que es una imitación, ni siquiera los propios Knofler, Page y Gilmour. Ahora, a ver quién es el guapo que imita a Guthrie Govan u otros guitarristas actuales de excelsa técnica y casi infinitos recursos sin que cante que es una imitación. Y esto no es despotricar sobre Knofler, Page y Gilmour, grandes guitarristas de rock pero víctimas del tiempo en el que les tocó nacer. Es fácil mirar atrás y decir que su técnica era paco de mierda, pero es lo que había entonces, salvando a gente como la que mencioné en el primer mensaje del hilo, y les era suficiente para hacer música de calidad.



Josemiguel3 dijo:


> La megalomanía suele ser una característica muy femenina, endiosar a "estrellas" siempre me ha parecido algo ajeno a mi persona, será por eso que pude dedicarme a eso viéndolos como lo que son, personas.



Lo equiparo a cómo reaccionan las pivitas ante los mañacos alfotas mediante efecto halo. Es una especie de idolatría y de no ver más allá.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tener técnica no dice nada de lo bueno o malo que sea un músico. La técnica sin creatividad propia no vale nada. El reproducir exactamente una melodía... lo hace mi reproductor de mp3.
> 
> Mira Steve Vai o el Satriani que aburren hasta a su pvta madre con sus discos infumabilisimos.
> 
> ...



Este hilo no va sobre ser mejor o peor, especialmente en términos de calidad, va sobre la técnica paco de mierda que tenían los músicos de gñéneros populares antes.

Un tópico muy manido es que los guitarristas actuales tiene técnica pero no componen nada especial. Craso error. La música sigue siendo tan buena como siempre, yo diría que más (cuestión de números), pero hay que buscar, ya que hoy en rock no es popular.

Abriendo un breve off-topic: ¿has escuchado discos de Vai o Satriani? Lo de que carecen de creatividad es un mito inventado probablemente por guitarrista de post-punk y alternativo con la cara violeta de envidia. Ambos han sido y siguen siendo dos guitarristas muy creativos. A vai en concreto lo colocaría entre los diez o quince guitarristas de rock populares más creativos de la historia. Una vez que se quitó los zappismos de encima, desarrolló un estilo muy propio y nunca dejó de evolucionar.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Invoco al experto @Pajarotto
> 
> 
> Y sí es tema del hilo, pues más alto, más rápido, o más grande no siempre es mejor.
> ...



Gilmour (mi guitarista favorito, para que conste) no llena estadios por su sentimiento, ya que hay miles y miles de guitarristas que utilizan exactamente sus mismos recursos y de igual manera, sino porque fue miembro de una de las bandas de rock más populares de la historia. 

De nuevo, repito que el sentimiento de Gilmour (de nuevo, mi guitarrista favorito) es reducible a las técnicas que usa, cómo las usa y las notas que elige. Gilmour es mi favorito por los solos que ha escrito pero reconozco que hay miles y miles y miles de guitarristas que tocan mejor (con más emoción) sus solos que él mismo, y él mismo lo reconocería sin problema alguno.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

apelítico dijo:


> Poned ejemplos de virtuosos paco actuales que les dan 100 vueltas a los mejores de antes. Tengo curiosidad No digo que no sea así eh? Como en la pintura. ¿qué pensarían los maestros antiguos al ver tanto pintor hiperrealista hoy en día (aunque los que copian de fotografías no serían directamente comparables)? Además usando su talento no para grandes temas precisamente... que yo pueda reconocer, al menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cualquier guitarrista de los 70 a quien le preguntes te dirá que éste tiene más técnica que ellos, más conocimiento musical que ellos, etc etc etc (te dirán que es mejor que ellos, aunque no va de eso el hilo, yo no creo que alguien sea mejor guitarrista por tener mejor técnica, etc).

Aquí tocando lento, uno de sus mejores solos, siempre en mi opinión:



Aquí tocando algo rápido, algo lento, en varios estilos:



Aquí imitando a 20 guitarristas muy populares, la mayoría de los cuales considero que tiene técnica paco de mierda:, aunque algunas imitaciones no me convencen, se nota que hizo la canción a correr


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Gilmour (mi guitarista favorito, para que conste) no llena estadios por su sentimiento, ya que hay miles y miles de guitarristas que utilizan exactamente sus mismos recursos y de igual manera, sino porque fue miembro de una de las bandas de rock más populares de la historia.
> 
> De nuevo, repito que el sentimiento de Gilmour (de nuevo, mi guitarrista favorito) es reducible a las técnicas que usa, cómo las usa y las notas que elige.* Gilmour es mi favorito por los solos que ha escrito pero reconozco que hay miles y miles y miles de guitarristas que tocan mejor (con más emoción)* sus solos que él mismo, y él mismo lo reconocería sin problema alguno.




Y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas sería una bicicleta.

Pues no te jode, va todo en el pack. Uno puede tener una técnica extraordinaria, pero si no inventa nada que tocar, pues se desinfla el globo.

Igual que habrá millones de pianistas mejores que Freddie Mercury, pero él sacó de su cabeza las notas de Bohemian Rhapsody, reconocidas en todo el mundo, mientras que los otros no.

Para mí ser un buen artista es EL TODO.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Eres de los poquísimos que lo ha entendido. De hecho el único del hilo. Efectivamente no es la virtuosidad sino la originalidad, creatividad y personalidad lo que hace único a un músico.
> 
> Y que ahora haya más que antes es una mera cuestión estadística. Hay varios miles de veces más músicos creando desde su habitación. Y claro, salen más genios que antes.
> 
> La diferencia es que antes la buena música era mainstream, ahora no lo es. Por eso tú y la mayoría la desconocéis y se crea la falsa realidad de "todo antes era mejor".



Viniendo de un profesional, es un halago, gracias.

Estoy de acuerdo en tu enfoque estadístico. Evidentemente el acceso a los recursos teóricos de la ¨ciencia¨ musical es proporcionalmente e infinítamente más amplio que el existente allá por los 70. Y el efecto multiplicador de internet ha saturado a la audiencia. Y asabes, en España 90% vacunados porque lo dice la tele, como para no gustarles el reggeton y lo que les echen los mismos que los han convencido de emponzoñarse para poder viajar y hacerse fotos para el Insta.

Eso sin embargo es un arma de doble filo, porque he conocido personas con cierto talente y sensibilidad artística que han acabado perdidos en los laberintos de las cajas de ritmos, plugins, efectos, etc y cuya creatividad inicial se ha diluído en la obsesión por el conocimiento técnico.

En los 70, además de hacer de sonar el ampli al máximo volumen y afinar la guitarra, a lo máximo que espiraba el Jimi Hendrix de turno era a aprender a soldar un condensador o a cambiar una válvula petada...toda la técnica que querian aprender se limitaba a la manutención de su equipo y a pasarse por la piedra a las fans. Bueno, y a no pasarse con la gota de LSD (ahora hay que tenr cuidado con la hireba que se compra, que es toda química y lleva una concentración de THC peligrosa).

Creo que la crisis que viene va a provocar la vuelta a aquellos tiempos, en los que el músico va a tener que aprender a limpiar los potenciómetros de la guitarra, a soldar un jack y a afinar de oído. Eso va a repercutir en la disminución de la oferta musical. Pero esto es tema para otro hilo.


----------



## Erik morden (17 Jun 2022)

Siendo un abuelo, hazlo tú


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Las afirmaciones son compatibles. Ritchie Blackmore tiene menos técnica que un soldado ruso borracho... Pero el carallo de la cuestión era hacer, con esa técnica de chufla, el Highway Star, Burn o Kill the King. Lo mismo con Mark Knofler, claro que es un guitarrista amateur comparado con cualquiera de clásica pero crea tú un estilo tan inconfundible.
> 
> Vamos, es como quitar el mérito a los programadores de juegos de la Gameboy.



Aquí no se está discutiendo quién tiene mejores canciones, amijo. Hablamos únicamente de técnica, de lo que un guitarrista es capaz de expresar con su instrumento. En los 70, salvo ciertos virtuosos, los mejores guitarristas eran mucho más limitados que los mejores de hoy. Es comparable a la suma de físico+técnica+conocimiento del juego en el tenis de Nadal frente a la de un campeón de los 70. Es ono significa que no haya partidos muy bonitos de los 70.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Siendo un abuelo, hazlo tú



No hay nada imposible en ese solo. Da bastante vergüenza ajena que le hayan pues ese nombre, te lo dice un baterista. Grande Buddy.


----------



## Erik morden (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No hay nada imposible en ese solo. Da bastante vergüenza ajena que le hayan pues ese nombre, te lo dice un baterista. Grande Buddy.



A su edad? No me lo creo


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Este hilo no va sobre ser mejor o peor, especialmente en términos de calidad, va sobre la técnica paco de mierda que tenían los músicos de gñéneros populares antes.




No obstante disiento en lo de llamar técnica Paco al modo de tocar por ejemplo de Hendrix.

Desde el momento en que se llama a algo ¨técnica¨, ya no admite el calificativo ¨Paco¨. Paco sería si no fuera técnica o si sonase mal.

Hendrix por ejemplo consiguió que su manera de poner ¨cejilla¨con el pulgar por arriba (algo terminantemente prohibido por cualquier profe de guitarra) se convirtiera en una tecnica que le permitía un tipo de digitación que hacía que sus licks sonasen de manera muy particular.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aquí somos unos cuñados divagando. Vamos a ver lo que dice un auténtico genio creador actual de genios de otros épocas:
> 
> 
> Minuto 0 al 0:50
> ...



No se puede igualar porque lleva impregnado sentimientos especiales. Es como si a mí me dicen que me iguales Dragon Ball. En realidad no era gran cosa, pero fue parte integral de mi infancia y como tal me hace sentir.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> A su edad? No me lo creo



Espera a que los bateristas de los 90 cumplan 85 años.

De todas formas, aunque tuviera doscientos años, estoy juzgando el solo en función de lo que escucho, no de quién lo toca. Buddy tocó mucho mejor que eso en sus tiempos jóvenes y no tan jóvenes, busca cualquier vídeo de su época y lo verás, era muy bueno para la época. Éste vídeo una mala muestra de sus habilidades con el instrumento, me da pena que la gente llegue a Buddy a través de una interpretación tan floja para lo que fueron sus estándares.


----------



## jkaza (17 Jun 2022)

Actualmente hay músicos y sobre todo cantantes con muchos conocimientos, práctica y disciplina, que ejecutan su música y su canto técnicamente a la perfección.

Jimmi Hendrix cometía todo tipo de errores con la guitarra, pero molaba infinitamente más que cualquier guitarrista académicamente perfecto.

Freddie Mercury al igual que la mayoría de los cantantes de antes, aprendió a cantar por su cuenta con muchísimas imperfecciones, pero eso lo hacía magistral.

No comprender eso, es no tener sentimiento por la música.

Seguid escuchando a músicos técnicamente perfectos con el alma vacía.

Aquí este pavo te lo explica, que sabe un poquito más de música que el op


----------



## Erik morden (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Espera a que los bateristas de los 90 cumplan 85 años.
> 
> De todas formas, aunque tuviera doscientos años, estoy juzgando el solo en función de lo que escucho, no de quién lo toca. Buddy tocó mucho mejor que eso en sus tiempos jóvenes y no tan jóvenes, busca cualquier vídeo de su época y lo verás, era muy bueno para la época. Éste vídeo una mala muestra de sus habilidades con el instrumento, me da pena que la gente llegue a Buddy a través de una interpretación tan floja para lo que fueron sus estándares.



No se la podía sostener sin hacerse una paja, eso es técnica


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Actualmente hay músicos y sobre todo cantantes con muchos conocimientos, práctica y disciplina, que ejecutan su música y su canto técnicamente a la perfección.
> 
> Jimmi Hendrix cometía todo tipo de errores con la guitarra, pero molaba infinitamente más que cualquier guitarrista académicamente perfecto.
> 
> ...



Los músicaos "técnicamente perfectos" (que por cierto no existe tal cosa salvo en computadoras) pueden elegir conscientemente cometer errores, mientras que los músicos con técnica paco no puede elegir. ¿Quién lleva ventaja en ese apartado?

Hendrix mola porque es un icono, al igual que Mercury. Obviamente era un muy buen guitarrista, al igual que Mercury un gran compositor, más que buen cantante y excelente showman.

Repito, más técnica no significa mejor necesariamente.

Menció especial para esos vídeos cuyo único cometido es monetizar. "Por qué Led Zeppelin fueron únicos en tal o cual", "Por qué Hendrix era un Dios", "Por qué nadie podrá jamás cantar como Freddy Mercury". Es todo clickbait y sobre todo lamida de sable a los fans de esos iconos, para sacar tajada del vídeo.

Es vergonzoso. Muchos canales de profesores de guitarra sacan tajada de esas tácticas, que no hacen más que fomentar la ignorancia. Por supuesto que hay gente que canta muy bien Bohemian Rhapsody, yo mismo la he visto en vivo por una banda de versiones de Queen y fue excelente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Actualmente hay músicos y sobre todo cantantes con muchos conocimientos, práctica y disciplina, que ejecutan su música y su canto técnicamente a la perfección.
> 
> Jimmi Hendrix cometía todo tipo de errores con la guitarra, pero molaba infinitamente más que cualquier guitarrista académicamente perfecto.
> 
> ...




En esta vida, sea en lo que sea, siempre hay que ser auténtico. Lo prefabricado no conmueve a nadie.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Jun 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Y estos nuevos virtuosos de la hostia que obras dignas de mención han creado????
> 
> Algún "Wodoo Child", algún "Stairway to Heaven", "Hotel California", "Free Bird", "Bohemian Raphsody" (por poner unos ejemplos) ????
> 
> ...



yo dudaría precisamente eso, que lang lang fuera más virtuoso que los pianistas virtuosos del siglo XIX, como albéniz.

La técnica es inmutable, no hay innovaciones que valgan, hay virtuosos y los hay que no lo son, hay buenos intérpretes y no tan buenos.

Por tanto ya sólo queda la composición.

Es una tontería el hilo, habría que ir caso por caso, que hendrix no era tan virtuoso que tal guitarrista actual, pues a lo mejor, ¿y?.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Actualmente hay músicos y sobre todo cantantes con muchos conocimientos, práctica y disciplina, que ejecutan su música y su canto técnicamente a la perfección.
> 
> Jimmi Hendrix cometía todo tipo de errores con la guitarra, pero molaba infinitamente más que cualquier guitarrista académicamente perfecto.
> 
> ...




"Y mamá huyo"


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No obstante disiento en lo de llamar técnica Paco al modo de tocar por ejemplo de Hendrix.
> 
> Desde el momento en que se llama a algo ¨técnica¨, ya no admite el calificativo ¨Paco¨. Paco sería si no fuera técnica o si sonase mal.
> 
> Hendrix por ejemplo consiguió que su manera de poner ¨cejilla¨con el pulgar por arriba (algo terminantemente prohibido por cualquier profe de guitarra) se convirtiera en una tecnica que le permitía un tipo de digitación que hacía que sus licks sonasen de manera muy particular.



Es una forma de comparar a los músicos de los 70 con los deportistas de la época y usar vocabulario foril. Lógicamente, Hendrix sabía tocar y en su estilo era muy bueno. Luego está el tema de lo que popularizó, como el "acorde Hendrix (acorde mayor con 7º dominante y 9º aumentada), la forma de tocar acordes por todo el mastil usando el pulgar, evitando la quinta del acorde muteando la quinta cuerda, sus solos rítmicos, etc. Es un guitarrista que me gusta mucho.


----------



## jkaza (17 Jun 2022)

Mirad a este friki que parece salido de este foro, técnicamente se mea en cualquier guitarrista de los de antes



Este es su canal de YouTube



El que pague una entrada para escuchar a este ruskyburbu, es tonto.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo dudaría precisamente eso, que lang lang fuera más virtuoso que los pianistas virtuosos del siglo XIX, como albéniz.
> 
> La técnica es inmutable, no hay innovaciones que valgan, hay virtuosos y los hay que no lo son, hay buenos intérpretes y no tan buenos.
> 
> ...



Siempre hubo genios, pero los mejores intérpretes de piano de la historia de la música están casi todos vivos. El material didáctico, la calidad de vida, los avances en medicina (cuántos pianistas se quedaban por el camino antes...), la mejor alimentación, la mayor proliferación del instrumento, etc, todo ello ayuda a que hoy haya mejores intérpretes que nunca leyendo partituras. Lo que sucede es que hay muy pocos iconos. Todos conocemos a Rachmaninoff, pero pocos a los que interpretan hoy, salvando a los más populares.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Mirad a este friki que parece salido de este foro, técnicamente se mea en cualquier guitarrista de los de antes
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093353
> 
> 
> ...



Este chaval tiene uno de los mejores legatos que he visto en mi vida. Es increíble la fluidez con la que toca. Al nivel de los mejores de la historia. ¿Después de ver esto, como reaccionas al primer disco de Malmsteen? La música antigua sobrevive por su calidad melódica y lo icónica, pues su ejecución técnica siempre va a parecer paco comparada con lo actual.

Si lo teletransportas a 1980, sería el guitarrista de rock más popular de todos los tiempos.

Y os estarías quitando las chortinas de encima, porque habría puesto de moda las pintas de frikazo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Jun 2022)

Desde 1914 toda música es mierda.


----------



## Erik morden (17 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Desde 1914 toda música es mierda.



Para mí murió en 2002


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Siempre hubo genios, pero los mejores intérpretes de piano de la historia de la música están casi todos vivos. El material didáctico, la calidad de vida, los avances en medicina (cuántos pianistas se quedaban por el camino antes...), la mejor alimentación, la mayor proliferación del instrumento, etc, todo ello ayuda a que hoy haya mejores intérpretes que nunca leyendo partituras. Lo que sucede es que hay muy pocos iconos. Todos conocemos a Rachmaninoff, pero pocos a los que interpretan hoy, salvando a los más populares.



ya cambiaste la variable. Claro que ahora hay más de todo en todos los ámbitos, somos 8000 millones de almas.

Para ser un icono de la música popular, rock, pop, metal, etc, no hace falta ser un virtuoso, es lo que se concluye de tu tesis, pero eso no los hace menos artistas ni peores músicos que los miles de virtuosos y mejores técnicamente músicos que hay ahora.

Por ejemplo, Ian Anderson de Jethro Tull aprendió a tocar sólo la flauta, y siempre tocó de puta madre, pues luego el hijo estudió flauta travesera en el conservatorio y en un momento dado le dijo a su padre que tenía una técnica errónea, Ian comenta que efectivamente había estado poniendo la mano de manera incorrecta y que la manera canónica era más sencilla, es decir, tuvo mala técnica gran parte de su carrera musical, y no parece que se note para nada en sus obras, que además tienen el sello de la genialidad creativa.

La perfección técnica es exigible a los intérpretes de clásica y poco más, a los músicos que se suponen tocan su propia música con que tengan un nivel umbral, es suficiente.

A veces ni eso, hay gente a quien le gustan los ramones, o los sex pixtols, que tocan de pena.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Comparas libertad creativa con adoctrinamiento WOKE de mujer femibolche empoderada.
> 
> No es que las antiguas fuesen mejores, es que si comparas algo decente con mierda pura, adivina qué te va a parecer mejor.
> 
> Desconocéis el 99% del cine que se crea en el mundo y os venden el 1%. Lógico que tengáis la opinión que tenéis.



No desconozco tanto. De todas formas, póngame ejemplos. Si lo de antes era mejor es porque los artistas se centraban más en el objetivo, en la sustancia, no en los medios. Ahora, la mayor parte de la producción es como en una fábrica: cadena de montaje. Por eso las películas, las series, los videojuegos y la música son tan malas. Hasta los pequeños creadores, que se supone que lo hacen por amor al arte, hacen basura. Por qué, porque también siguen el estilo de cadena de montaje, a su modo.

Insisto, falta arte. Si una cosa es buena, acabará saliendo a la superficie o sobreviviendo al tiempo. Como le pasó, por ejemplo, a The Man From Earth, que lo petó en 2.007 en internet. Una peli casi sin medios, pero con un guión excepcional. Una habitación, unos actores y unos exteriores sencillos. Pero, paradójicamente, el guión lo hizo un tío con arte, Jerome Bixby, que estuvo activo desde los 50, así que podemos decir que no es arte actual.

Vamos, deme ejemplos de obras de arte buenísimas originales y satisfactorias, que estoy harto de buscarlas. Ahora, con internet, es facilísimo. Lo que pasa es que el 99% de lo que se produce es puta basura, ya sea que lo produzca un gran estudio o un estudio independiente alternativo o cuatro colegas con dos duros. Para encontrar algo bueno tienes que bucear en la basura.

Como en el black metal noruego, por ejemplo. Bueno, bueno es Burzum. Y ya está. Y cuatro bandas que tienen cuatro cosillas. Y todas las demás son copias de la copia de la copia de la copia, puta basura nada original y derivativa. ¿Que tocan mejor que Varg Vikernes? Sin duda alguna. Pero el que ha sido tremendamente original y rompedor fue Varg. Prácticamente todo lo demás te lo puedes cargar. Sobra.

Yo, lo que veo, es que antes se producía menos, pero había más calidad y originalidad en lo que se producía. Cada vez que escucho música independiente que me dicen que es la hostia o cine independiente, no hago más que tragar morralla.

Será que antiguamente se centraban más en la sustancia; ahora se centran en los medios y en la tecnología. Por eso se produce basura en más grandes cantidades. ¿Que antes se producía basura? A raudales. Pero, por lo menos, lo bueno salía a la superficie y había un porcentaje relativo mayor. Y esto es así, es la realidad.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, reivindico a Hendrix como lo contrario de lo que es para muchos, en vez de un icono, un iconoclasta, por ser capaz de hacer un versión de Dylan tan buena que el propio Dylan comenzó a tocar su canción en directo al estilo Hendrix, y ya la ha tocado así más de dos mil veces. Algo que también le pasó a la cansina Wonderwall.


----------



## un mundo feliz (17 Jun 2022)

Calopez, haz el favor, cuida el nivel de los trolls, que dan verguenza ajena.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Por cierto, reivindico a Hendrix como lo contrario de lo que es para muchos, en vez de un icono, un iconoclasta,* por ser capaz de hacer un versión de Dylan tan buena que el propio Dylan comenzó a tocar su canción en directo al estilo Hendrix*, y ya la ha tocado así más de dos mil veces. Algo que también le pasó a la cansina Wonderwall.




Jaja, vaya jefe.


----------



## Erik morden (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Por cierto, reivindico a Hendrix como lo contrario de lo que es para muchos, en vez de un icono, un iconoclasta, por ser capaz de hacer un versión de Dylan tan buena que el propio Dylan comenzó a tocar su canción en directo al estilo Hendrix, y ya la ha tocado así más de dos mil veces. Algo que también le pasó a la cansina Wonderwall.



No era con Dylan, fue con otra mano lenta


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No desconozco tanto. De todas formas, póngame ejemplos. Si lo de antes era mejor es porque los artistas se centraban más en el objetivo, en la sustancia, no en los medios. Ahora, la mayor parte de la producción es como en una fábrica: cadena de montaje. Por eso las películas, las series, los videojuegos y la música son tan malas. Hasta los pequeños creadores, que se supone que lo hacen por amor al arte, hacen basura. Por qué, porque también siguen el estilo de cadena de montaje, a su modo.
> 
> Insisto, falta arte. Si una cosa es buena, acabará saliendo a la superficie o sobreviviendo al tiempo. Como le pasó, por ejemplo, a The Man From Earth, que lo petó en 2.007 en internet. Una peli casi sin medios, pero con un guión excepcional. Una habitación, unos actores y unos exteriores sencillos. Pero, paradójicamente, el guión lo hizo un tío con arte, Jerome Bixby, que estuvo activo desde los 50, así que podemos decir que no es arte actual.
> 
> ...



Muchos de los clásicos del rock nacieron de bandas que cedieron a las presiones creativas de la discográfica. Antes la música rock se enfocaba más a lo comercial, salvo estilos de naturaleza experimental o sin expectativas de vender mucho. La historia del rock está llena de canciones que se modificaron por presiones de la casa discográfica y canciones que se dejaron fuera del disco por las mismas razones. Ahora ya nadie compra discos y no necesitas pagarte un estudio, con lo cual la gente hace más lo que quiere. 

Si te gusta Burzum, mírate los primeros discos de Paysage d'Hiver.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> La música no va de técnica, no es un deporte. Y un guitarrista no va a tener más éxito por ser más rápido, los "excesos de virtuosismo" no suelen ser precisamente lo que más ritmo tiene (que la música va de eso, de ritmo)



A mayor técnica, mejor capacidad para expresar tus emociones usando un instrumento musical. Tener una gran técnica no implica ponerse a tocar escalas a toda velocidad sin sentido. Tener técnica implica saber cuánto hacer vibrar esa nota para que te llegue al alma, por ejemplo. Implica saber de antemano qué evocarán determinadas notas tocadas sobre determinados acordes. Todas esas habilidades te hacen más fácil volcar tus sentimientos en la guitarra. Un tipo que acaba de empezar a tocar y solo sabe cuatro acordes y no entiende la relación entre las notas, está muy limitado y se meterá a cantautor paco, a punk o a The Residents.


----------



## jkaza (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Si te gusta *Burzum*, mírate los primeros discos de Paysage d'Hiver.



Burzum quién es? El hermano siniestro de Zorman?


----------



## Orífero (17 Jun 2022)

Caballero, seguramente tenga usted razón. Siempre se evoluciona. En los 70 había baterías paco como los que he puesto. Yo soy un pollaviajea de ésos pegados al pasado pero quisiera conocer a esos cracks actuales que superan a estos (que yo creía buenos), ampliamente. Porque me estoy perdiendo algo muy bueno y a mí me gusta descubrir cosas buenas y no estar siempre escuchando las mismas mediocridades. Y es que actualmente a esos genios de nuevo cuño no los promocionan mucho. De todas formas tal vez pueda usted preguntarles a ellos, si conoce a alguno por cuáles son sus referencias y a quién admiraban cuando empezaron.

No pongo teclistas porque no quiero amargarle las creencias a nadie.




Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas, lo mismo que con la música.
> 
> Que desconozcas el 99% de las películas que se hacen, no niega que lo que se hace hoy en día es mil millones de veces mejor.
> 
> ...




Digo lo mismo. Quiero conocer millones de películas actuales de sus respectivos géneros mejores que "Conan el bárbaro", "Alien el 8º pasajero", "Excalibur", "Uno de los nuestros", "El exorcista", "La cosa", "El Padrino", "Tiburón", etc.


Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Yo no hablo de velocidad, hablo de genialidad-creatividad-originalidad, todo unido a la vez. Y sí, capaces de transmitir la vida misma con su forma de tocar.
> 
> Pink Floyd llena estadios porque en su época no había Internet ni mil millones de críos a golpe de click creando millones de canciones. Y te lo dice alguien que TOCA sus discos y disfruta con el tono de Gilmour. Recuerda que mi vida fue la música, tal cual. Me encantaría decirte con quién he trabajado como mánager y promotor, pero es que en media hora se sabría mi identidad (facilísimo averiguar la promotora musical, sumar 2+2 con el equipo integrante de la empresa y sacar mi nombre en cero coma), así que me muerdo la lengua y me callo la boca.
> 
> El mundo hoy en día está plagado de genios, PLA-GA-DO. No eres en absoluto consciente del mundo en el que vives. Pero, PERO, este tipo de música NO ES mainstream, ya no lo es. Y por razones bien pérfidas y malvadas.




Pues yo diría que en su época había más críos que ahora queriendo triunfar en la música, precisamente porque entonces el entretenimiento era ése. No había internet, videojuegos, ni redes sociales. Dabas una patada y aparecían tres grupos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ya cambiaste la variable. Claro que ahora hay más de todo en todos los ámbitos, somos 8000 millones de almas.
> 
> Para ser un icono de la música popular, rock, pop, metal, etc, no hace falta ser un virtuoso, es lo que se concluye de tu tesis, pero eso no los hace menos artistas ni peores músicos que los miles de virtuosos y mejores técnicamente músicos que hay ahora.
> 
> ...




Jeje el legendario meñique plano de Anderson. Para mí ese tio es un puto genio y un jefazo de la flauta. Incluso Molina me cae bien gracias a él (es coña, Molina es un gran tipo)

Lo de que la técnica de los Ramones no es buena no lo veo tan claro, ponte a tocar ese bajo en downstrokes exclusivamente a esa velocidad durante 1 hora en vivo. Ya te digo yo que como no te cuelgues el bajo a la altura de las rodillas es imposible. Incluso uno de lso considerados peores bajistas del mundo como el de Napalm Death que literalmente aporrea el bajo y mueve el codo izquierdo de una manera completaente amorfa tiene su razón de ser.

Cada grupo tiene sus tricks and tips


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Beholder dijo:


> Demostracion practica de que eres todavia un crio.
> 
> Mas tecnica no significa mas calidad.
> Ni en musica, ni en literatura, ni en nada. ¿Saves la candidad de veces que he escuchado que XX escritor no sabia usar las xxxxx o las yyyy? De gente que no sabe ni redactar un puto mail que comunique nada.
> ...



Lee mi mensaje anterior.

Si eres un guitarrista, mejorar tu técnica te ayudará a expresar mejor lo que tienes dentro.

El resto son tópicos, como los punkarras que decían que el rock sinfónico era tal o cual, cuando lo que pasaba era que no sabían tocar lo suficiente como para poder tener éxito en audiciones con este tipo de bandas. Luego se supo que el de los Sex Pistols y el de The Clash amaban el rock sinfónico.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Como en el black metal noruego, por ejemplo. Bueno, bueno es Burzum. Y ya está. Y cuatro bandas que tienen cuatro cosillas. Y todas las demás son copias de la copia de la copia de la copia, puta basura nada original y derivativa. ¿Que tocan mejor que Varg Vikernes? Sin duda alguna. Pero el que ha sido tremendamente original y rompedor fue Varg. Prácticamente todo lo demás te lo puedes cargar. Sobra.



Bueno bueno, que el Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia es una obra maestra. Esas voces limpias del amigo Vortex son memorables y la formación clásica de Mustis insustituible.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Jun 2022)

Entró, digo que el op es sucnormal, no yerro, y me voy.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a repetir. Películas y estilos preferidos, lo mismo con la música. ¿Pop, rock, metal, blues, jazz, punk, electrónica, new age, funk?
> 
> Mira, aunque no sea tu estilo, porque dudo que te vaya el funk....como ha sido el último estilo que he mencionado, te suelto uno (que podría poner 20, literalmente) pero UNO solo:
> 
> Vulfpeck:



Esto está muy bien, los músicos son más que compententes, son muy buenos, incluso se notan influencias de otros estilos. ¿Pero es rompedor? No. ¿Te entran ganas de escucharlo una y otra vez? No, por lo menos a mí. Prefiero Red Hot Mama o Cosmic Slop, de Parliament-Funkadelic, con músicos menos virtuosos, puedo escuchar esas dos durante horas, especialmente sus versiones en directo que, además, eran completamente diferentes a las de estudio e, incluso, superiores en muchos aspectos. ¿Es original? Pues no mucho, si le quitas la fusión de estilos que, pues tampoco. ¿Va a sobrevivir al tiempo? Pues lo dudo mucho. También se nota que es bastante limpia, pulida y aséptica, sin aristas. No se convertirá en un clásico. Una más. Muy bien ejecutada, muy buen ritmo y agradable. Pero no un temazo.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Mi granito de arena, para los que les mole el Kraut, los porros y el rollo setentero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este grupo suena muy bien. Pero canta a Kyuss que tira para atrás, especialmente el tono de la guitarra y en el estilo.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Jun 2022)

Cuando quiero ver malabarismos, voy al circo.


----------



## juantxxxo (17 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Como en el black metal noruego, por ejemplo. Bueno, bueno es Burzum. Y ya está. Y cuatro bandas que tienen cuatro cosillas. Y todas las demás son copias de la copia de la copia de la copia, puta basura nada original y derivativa. ¿Que tocan mejor que Varg Vikernes? Sin duda alguna. Pero el que ha sido tremendamente original y rompedor fue Varg. Prácticamente todo lo demás te lo puedes cargar. Sobra.



A Varg en los 90 le llovieron palos por todos los lados por el uso de teclados. No era ya "true" y cuando sacó los discos instrumentales estando en la cárcel, ya para de contar.

Ya sé que lo "4 bandas" es una forma de hablar, pero hubo muchísimos grupos que sacaron discazos, con ambientación o sin ella.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Este grupo suena muy bien. Pero canta a Kyuss que tira para atrás, especialmente el tono de la guitarra y en el estilo.



Claro, es que es stoner rollito Kyuss  pero es que Kyuss es stoner rollito krautrock, y el krautrock es aleman, como los Color Haze


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Caballero, seguramente Usted razón. Siempre se evoluciona. En los 70 había baterías paco como los que he puesto. Yo soy un pollaviajea de ésos pegados al pasado pero quisiera conocer a esos cracks actuales que superan a estos (que yo creía buenos), ampliamente. Porque me estoy perdiendo algo muy bueno y a mí me gusta descubrir cosas buenas y no estar siempre escuchando las mismas mediocridades. Y es que actualmente a esos genios de nuevo cuño no los promocionan mucho. De todas formas tal vez pueda usted preguntarles a ellos, si conoce a alguno por cuáles son sus referencias y a quién admiraban cuando empezaron.
> 
> No pongo teclistas porque no quiero amargarle las creencias a nadie.



Todos esos que has puesto son muy buenos para su época, algunos de mis favoritos de siempre, con muy buen gusto a la hora de tocar.

Antes cité a Guthrie Govan, así que pondré un vídeo que stoy escuchando con su compañero de banda:



No es lo mejor del mundo, pero sí supera a los que has puesto ampliamente en el apartado técnico, y resalto esto último, ya que como bateristas compositores en sí, prefiero a algunos de los que enlazaste. Es decir, prefiero a Minneman para llevarlo de gira, pero me quedo con Collins para que me haga los arreglos de batería.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Jun 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Entró, digo que el op es sucnormal, no yerro, y me voy.



Entro, digo que erraste en el acento de entró, no yerro, y me voy


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Entro, digo que erraste en el acento de entró, no yerro, y me voy



Entro, me cago en el corrector del nuevo teléfono, el cual no se desactivar, me cago en tus muelas, digo además que estás herrado, y me voy.


----------



## Roquete (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas, lo mismo que con la música.
> 
> Que desconozcas el 99% de las películas que se hacen, no niega que lo que se hace hoy en día es mil millones de veces mejor.
> 
> ...



Ni de coña. Dinos los títulos que demuestran lo que dices.


----------



## un mundo feliz (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Muchos de los clásicos del rock nacieron de bandas que cedieron a las presiones creativas de la discográfica. Antes la música rock se enfocaba más a lo comercial, salvo estilos de naturaleza experimental o sin expectativas de vender mucho. La historia del rock está llena de canciones que se modificaron por presiones de la casa discográfica y canciones que se dejaron fuera del disco por las mismas razones. Ahora ya nadie compra discos y no necesitas pagarte un estudio, con lo cual la gente hace más lo que quiere.
> 
> Si te gusta Burzum, mírate los primeros discos de Paysage d'Hiver.



Benditas discográficas y benditos productores que cogían un diamante en bruto y después de meses de meterles en vereda creaban diamantes para la eternidad.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Este hilo no va sobre ser mejor o peor, especialmente en términos de calidad, va sobre la técnica paco de mierda que tenían los músicos de gñéneros populares antes.
> 
> Un tópico muy manido es que los guitarristas actuales tiene técnica pero no componen nada especial. Craso error. La música sigue siendo tan buena como siempre, yo diría que más (cuestión de números), pero hay que buscar, ya que hoy en rock no es popular.
> 
> Abriendo un breve off-topic: ¿has escuchado discos de Vai o Satriani? Lo de que carecen de creatividad es un mito inventado probablemente por guitarrista de post-punk y alternativo con la cara violeta de envidia. Ambos han sido y siguen siendo dos guitarristas muy creativos. A vai en concreto lo colocaría entre los diez o quince guitarristas de rock populares más creativos de la historia. Una vez que se quitó los zappismos de encima, desarrolló un estilo muy propio y nunca dejó de evolucionar.



Pues yo estoy harto de buscar y no hago más que volver a la música de antes. Por cada gema que me encuentro en lo que se hace hoy, me encuentro veinte entre lo que se hacía antes.

Vai es una máquina y tiene cositas como For The Love of God que son una maravilla y brilla cuando se olvida de la velocidad y el virtuosismo y ha sabido contener bastante sus inclinaciones mastilpajeras, que es un defecto que tienen los virtuosos, en general, lo que le ha permitido mejorar como intérprete dejando a años luz a otros pajeros del mástil. Pero, ya que hablamos de Zappa, considero a éste superior, muy superior, a Vai en cuanto a la producción musical y en cuanto a su variedad y calidad. Y Zappa no le llegaba a la suela del zapato a Vai en cuanto a virtuosismo técnico. Creo que Vai supo aprender de su maestro y por eso mejoró y no para de trabajar y tratar de mejorar.

En cuanto a Satriani, su maestro, me aburre bastante. Otro pajero, que creo que tiene algunas cosas interesantes, es Malmsteen, pero es cierto que se ha quedado encasillado.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Ni de coña. Dinos los títulos que demuestran lo que dices.




Es como el virus Covid, no existen.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Aquí no se está discutiendo quién tiene mejores canciones, amijo. Hablamos únicamente de técnica, de lo que un guitarrista es capaz de expresar con su instrumento. En los 70, salvo ciertos virtuosos, los mejores guitarristas eran mucho más limitados que los mejores de hoy. Es comparable a la suma de físico+técnica+conocimiento del juego en el tenis de Nadal frente a la de un campeón de los 70. Es ono significa que no haya partidos muy bonitos de los 70.



Yo creo que, en proporción, los guitarristas de los 70, con todas sus limitaciones técnicas, le sacaban más partido a sus instrumentos que los virtuosísimos de hoy. Será que se centraban más en la canción y en imprimir su personalidad que en la calidad técnica.

Eddie Van Halen le daba mil vueltas a Blackmore, pero Van Halen era un auténtico fanboy de Blackmore, incluso siendo famoso. Pero Van Halen no supo crear las canciones y las melodías y ritmos que creó Blackmore. Por eso, Van Halen tienen dos álbumes y medio y Blackmore tiene ni se sabe.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Jeje el legendario meñique plano de Anderson. Para mí ese tio es un puto genio y un jefazo de la flauta. Incluso Molina me cae bien gracias a él (es coña, Molina es un gran tipo)
> 
> Lo de que la técnica de los Ramones no es buena no lo veo tan claro, ponte a tocar ese bajo en downstrokes exclusivamente a esa velocidad durante 1 hora en vivo. Ya te digo yo que como no te cuelgues el bajo a la altura de las rodillas es imposible. Incluso uno de lso considerados peores bajistas del mundo como el de Napalm Death que literalmente aporrea el bajo y mueve el codo izquierdo de una manera completaente amorfa tiene su razón de ser.
> 
> Cada grupo tiene sus tricks and tips



puede ser, no digo que no tengan su interés, pero a mí los ramones y, acabo de ver, burzum y grupos similares me resultan demasiado cacofónicos, serán mis gustos.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Muchos de los clásicos del rock nacieron de bandas que cedieron a las presiones creativas de la discográfica. Antes la música rock se enfocaba más a lo comercial, salvo estilos de naturaleza experimental o sin expectativas de vender mucho. La historia del rock está llena de canciones que se modificaron por presiones de la casa discográfica y canciones que se dejaron fuera del disco por las mismas razones. Ahora ya nadie compra discos y no necesitas pagarte un estudio, con lo cual la gente hace más lo que quiere.
> 
> Si te gusta Burzum, mírate los primeros discos de Paysage d'Hiver.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Bueno bueno, que el Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia es una obra maestra. Esas voces limpias del amigo Vortex son memorables y la formación clásica de Mustis insustituible.



Estamos de acuerdo. Por eso he dicho Burzum y cuatro más. Pero que pongo a Burzum por encima de esos "cuatro más", y bastante por encima. Dimmu Borgir están muy bien y tocan mejor que Varg, pero en cuanto a obra... Unos son buenos y el otro es muy bueno. Y sólo un tío.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Hay un chaval, Dave Simpson, con un feeling muy guapo que me encanta. Tiene un gusto muy a lo Frusciante pero más setentero.



Hay gente muy buena por ahí.


----------



## Erik morden (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Claro, es que es stoner rollito Kyuss  pero es que Kyuss es stoner rollito krautrock, y el krautrock es aleman, como los Color Haze



Desert


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> puede ser, no digo que no tengan su interés, pero a mí los ramones y, acabo de ver, burzum y grupos similares me resultan demasiado cacofónicos, serán mis gustos.



Eso es que te estas haciendo viejo (me pasa igual)


----------



## Erik morden (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Eso es que te estas haciendo viejo (me pasa igual)



A mi siempre me ha ido la música sin pretensiones, el punk me ha dado muchas alegrías (menos que el barroco, la verdad)


----------



## Covaleda (17 Jun 2022)

- Inventas un género.
- Creas un sonido nunca oído antes.
- Descubres al mundo técnicas desconocidas.
- Compones canciones que sirven de inspiración a miles que vienen después.
- Triunfas, por tanto.

Y treinta años después, viene un niño-rata a decirte que toca más rápido o mejor que tú.

En fin.


----------



## jkaza (17 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> - Inventas un género.
> - Creas un sonido nunca oído antes.
> - Descubres al mundo técnicas desconocidas.
> - Compones canciones que sirven de inspiración a miles que vienen después.
> ...



Ya pueden cerrar el jilo


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> A Varg en los 90 le llovieron palos por todos los lados por el uso de teclados. No era ya "true" y cuando sacó los discos instrumentales estando en la cárcel, ya para de contar.
> 
> Ya sé que lo "4 bandas" es una forma de hablar, pero hubo muchísimos grupos que sacaron discazos, con ambientación o sin ella.



Varg tuvo que recurrir a los teclados porque lo entrullaron. De todas formas, Varg hacía lo que le salía de la polla, pasando de todos los demás. Pero todo lo que hizo con la guitarra eléctrica, tanto pre-cárcel como post-cárcel, es la puta polla en vinagreta. Y muchos han denigrado lo que hizo al salir del trullo, pero a mí me pasa que no puedo parar de escucharlo. En Metalstorm lo pusieron bastante a parir y lo acusaron de falta de evolución y de originalidad, pero yo creo que no es cierto. Y que las canciones son la polla. Belus, Fallen y Umskiptar, en mi opinión, son álbumes redondos que no tienen ni una canción mala y que, incluso las que "flojean" tienen cosas muy buenas e interesantes.

Yo creo que Varg está a años luz de toda la escena del black o del death noruego.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Claro, es que es stoner rollito Kyuss  pero es que Kyuss es stoner rollito krautrock, y el krautrock es aleman, como los Color Haze



Hombre, yo no diría que los Kyuss son rollo kraut, especialmente cuando se los considera stoner o desert rock, más bien. Y creo que tienen un sonido muy, pero que muy, particular.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Los músicos de los 60-70 fueron en muchas ocasiones los primeros en crear obras en sus géneros. Comparar los pioneros del rock progresivo, pop, electrónica... con los "pioneros" de la música actual muestra que aún teniendo toda la técnica posible, una pelagatos como Rosalía y todos sus años de conservatorio no superarán nunca a un Bob Marley pidiendo papel entonando, un Tosin Abasi no podrá nunca hacer un directo como los hacía Jimi Hendrix, una Lady Gaga enseñando el coño no será capaz de superar no a Janis, a la Madonna de los 80 mismamente. Un Jordan Rudess podrá tocar muy rápido música circense, pero el Tony Banks popero se le mea en la boca. El Tony Banks progresivo directamente está a otro nivel. Un Jim Morrison mirando al suelo mientras Manzarek toca el piano y la línea de bajo A LA VEZ en una obra maestra como Light My Fire tiene más lírica que un Ed Sheeran cantando el último tema que le ha dicho la discográfica que presente. Un Avicii solo podía preguntarse de donde sacaban los de Kraftwerk esas melodías con electrónica del pleistoceno.
> 
> Hay mucha técnica en el mundo actual, pero poca novedad. Ojo, no quiere decir que no se pueda disfrutar con la música actual. Pero a quien le guste el "género urbano" merece pena capital.



Tony Banks no fue pionero en el progresivo. Genesis empezaron como una banda de pop barroco y luego siguieron la estela de Crimson, The Nice (de ahí viene el nombre de la canción The Knife) y otras bandas sinfónicas de finales de los 60. Rudess es un gran teclista. Creativamente me quedo con Banks, claro, pero no en sus años pop.

Tosin Abasi no será un showman pero es uno de los guitarristas más influyentes de las últimas décadas. Hendrix tampoco podía hacer lo que hace Abasi.

A Janis Joplin jamás le vi nada muy creativo. Escaso papel como compositora, buena voz.

¿Manzarek toca el piano y la línea de bajo al mismo tiempo? Eso es técnica.

No importa cómo queramos falsear la realidad para adecuarla a nuestros anhelos e identidad, si Tosin Abasi se teletransporta a 1969, muestra como toca y fallece en 1972 ahogado en su propio vómito, sería el guitarrista más legendario de la historia del rock. Además tiene buena percha, viste bien, tendría un gran marketing y fans. No porque Abasi sea nada del otro mundo sino que lo que hace estaría tan por delante de lo que se hacía en 1969 que la gente no se creería que se pudiera tocar la guitarra con ese tapping a dos manos y semejante dexteridad, por no hablar del estilo musical en sí si se lleva al baterista. El propio Miles Davis fliparía.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Jun 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Benditas discográficas y benditos productores que cogían un diamante en bruto y después de meses de meterles en vereda creaban diamantes para la eternidad.



Esto también es verdad en muchos casos. Un ejemplo es Bruce Dickinson, que se cabreó y salían las sillas volando por el estudio, pero si no llega a tener ahí detrás al productor diciéndole que repitiera la toma, no habrían hecho el álbum que hicieron.

Pero claro, necesitas a un productor que sepa lo que hace. O es como un miembro adicional de la banda que ve las cosas de otra manera, por su experiencia y conocimientos, y la eleva al Olimpo o es un inútil que la jode bien.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


>



Lo había visto. Tiene razón.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha ido la música sin pretensiones, el punk me ha dado muchas alegrías (menos que el barroco, la verdad)



Yo cuando me pongo demasiado espeso escucho punk. Me devuelve la frescura y me reprograma para quitarme de complejos de mierda, dejar de ser tiquismiquis y que me siga sudando la polla lo que los músicos de élite piensen de mí.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pero claro, necesitas a un productor que sepa lo que hace. O es como un miembro adicional de la banda que ve las cosas de otra manera, por su experiencia y conocimientos, y la eleva al Olimpo o es un inútil que la jode bien.



En mi opinión, el productor ha de ayudar a la banda a conseguir el sonido y las canciones que buscan. Si es más fiel a la discográfica, te saldrá un disco que puede ser mejor, pero no era lo que el grupo buscaba. Un ejemplo


FROM HELL dijo:


> Es decir, que John Williams es mejor compositor que Rossini, Verdi, Mozart o Mendelssohn.
> 
> Anthony Joshua le ganaría un combate a George Forman.
> 
> ...



No inventes. Aquí no se está hablando de quien compone mejor, se habla de técnica, ejecución.


----------



## circodelia2 (17 Jun 2022)

Yngwie Malsteem no aprueba éste hilo.
Si buscas en Youtube a chortinas y chortinos interpretando rock con sus guitarras eléctricas, pues se comprueba que elijen riffs y solos de los años 70 en su mayoría. 
....


----------



## Orífero (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Todos esos que has puesto son muy buenos para su época, algunos de mis favoritos de siempre, con muy buen gusto a la hora de tocar.
> 
> Antes cité a Guthrie Govan, así que pondré un vídeo que stoy escuchando con su compañero de banda:
> 
> ...




¿Los supera ampliamente? Pues chico, tú sabrás más de técnica que yo, así que no digo nada. Por las cosas que dices supongo que estudias o eres músico. Pero no hubiera creído que los superase de forma tan amplia. Como no entiendo, no veo en el vídeo que has puesto una diferencia excepcional con los otros. Pero ya digo, que yo de música no entiendo. Tendré que echarle un ojo (o un oído) al tal Govan.
De todas formas, supongo que dedicarse principalmente a pulir la técnica como intérprete tendrá su recompensa. Seguramente los intérpretes que haya hoy día de música barroca o renacentista, también superarán a Monteverdi, Vivaldi o Bach técnicamente. Pero claro, aquéllos suspusieron un hito y éstos no llegarán. Es verdad que tampoco hoy cuentan con el mismo público potencial (más selectivo sería entonces, supongo), pero no sé, algún motivo habrá.

Y te vuelvo a decir, habría que preguntarle a Govan qué opina de los que he puesto. A lo mejor fue por alguno de ellos u otro similar, que decidió dedicarse a lo que hace. Tal vez él no los vea tan escasos de técnica.

Buen ejemplo, el que han puesto de hecho. El hijo de Ian Anderson corrigiéndole. Pero ¿quién pasará a la historia de la música y por qué?


Edito, estoy viendo el vídeo entero y el Govan de los cojones es jodidamente bueno. Pero no me bajo del burro con los que puesto. No creo que anden escasos de técnica, ni aunque fueran de hoy en día.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Eso es que te estas haciendo viejo (me pasa igual)



pues entonces he sido viejo toda mi vida (con seis años mi cinta favorita era una de 40 éxitos de los beatles), una temporada disfruté algunas canciones de los sex pistols, pero, como digo, demasiado ruido para mí.

Con el thick as a brick, primer disco de Jethro tull que conocí, flipé absolutamente.

Y música clásica siempre he escuchado también por mi madre.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es verdad, la técnica que hay ahora es infinitamente más refinada y perfecta que la que había hace 50 años. Por qué. Primero, porque antiguamente no había los métodos ni la información que existe ahora. Bonham, por ejemplo, aprendió a tocar de oído, aporreando latas de café y recipientes cuando tenía cinco años. A los diez, su madre le compró un tambor pequeño. Y no recibió su primer conjunto hasta los 15. Hoy tienes a cualquier crío de 8 años, que se lo tome medio en serio, con equipos completos, lecciones de profesores particulares, vídeos de YouTube, miles de tutoriales, libros, revistas, música a su disposición toda la que quiera, programas de edición, metrónomos digitales, programas informáticos dedicados, concursos, patrocinios...
> 
> En segundo lugar, el acceso a la información no es la misma: no es lo mismo tocar de oído con un vinilo, que no puedes rebobinar ni ralentizar ni parar, o con la radio o la tele, o con una revista o libro que hayas conseguido comprar con mucho esfuerzo y ahorro que con lo que hay hoy. Hoy, cualquier indocumentao puede encontrar en Youtube todo lo que necesite, pasito a pasito y explicado para subnormales profundos, una información que hace cincuenta años te costaba Dios y ayuda conseguir, y con mucho ensayo y error.
> 
> ...



Este mensaje es muy largo y lo responderé. Por ahorá haré solo un par de apuntes:

No tengo en cuenta el mérito, si antes había que sacrificarse más o era más difícil aprender, me limito a señalar que ahora los músicos tiene mayor técnica, como los futbolistas. Tampoco cuenta si han sido responsables de que tantos músicos empezaran a tocar, como Pelé o Butragueño, si se fue pionero, etc. En este hilo únicamente me centro en la técnica. ¿A quién me llevaría de gira para que tocara las canciones de rock altamente técnicas que tengo escritas en una partitura de la manera en que yo quiero que las toque, a Bonham o a Gavin Harrison? Me llevaré al que sea capaz de tocarlas, en primera instancia. Bonham tendría serios problemas con los polirritmos y el doble pedal.

Holdsworth y McLaughlin acompañan a Meola, Vai y otros en la lista de excepciones de la que hable en el primer mensaje, guitarristas que en los 70 podrías teletransportar a 2022 y darían el pego en la élite. Batio ya es de los 80, donde hubo un salto de calidad enorme en cuanto a técnica en la guitarra de rock. Per ofíjate que todos fliparon con Rising Force de Yngwie Malmsteen y hoy ni siquiera parece especialmente rápido.

Está mal visto tocar rápido, pero hay gente a la que le gusta escuchar sweep picking. Michael Romeo no necesita demostrar nada a estas alturas, si mete sweep picking es porque le gusta (quizás también para complacer a los fans).


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Yngwie Malsteem no aprueba éste hilo.
> Si buscas en Youtube a chortinas y chortinos interpretando rock con sus guitarras eléctricas, pues se comprueba que elijen riffs y solos de los años 70 en su mayoría.
> ....



Porque no son muy difíciles y son icónicos.

Malsteem ya es de los 80.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> ¿Los supera ampliamente? Pues chico, tú sabrás más de técnica que yo, así que no digo nada. Por las cosas que dices supongo que estudias o eres músico. Pero no hubiera creído que los superase de forma tan amplia. Como no entiendo, no veo en el vídeo que has puesto una diferencia excepcional con los otros. Pero ya digo, que yo de música no entiendo. Tendré que echarle un ojo (o un oído) al tal Govan.
> De todas formas, supongo que dedicarse principalmente a pulir la técnica como intérprete tendrá su recompensa. Seguramente los intérpretes que haya hoy día de música barroca o renacentista, también superarán a Monteverdi, Vivaldi o Bach técnicamente. Pero claro, aquéllos suspusieron un hito y éstos no llegarán. Es verdad que tampoco hoy cuentan con el mismo público potencial (más selectivo sería entonces, supongo), pero no sé, algún motivo habrá.
> 
> Y te vuelvo a decir, habría que preguntarle a Govan qué opina de los que he puesto. A lo mejor fue por alguno de ellos u otro similar, que decidió dedicarse a lo que hace. Tal vez él no los vea tan escasos de técnica.
> ...



Si se dedicó a la guitarra por alguno de ellos, está claro que sí, pero ello no significa que tuvieran una gran técnica. Aunque cuando Govan empezó a tocar, que supongo que sería en los 80, el nivel de los mejores guitarristas no era nada especial comparado con el de los mejores hoy.

Vivaldi vivía en un mundo donde casi nadie tocaba y él destacaba totalmente. Hoy tenemos miles y mile de violinistas que tocan como él y mejor, hoy no destacaría. Si pillas a cualquier mujer normalita de 30 años y la metes a trabajar en una residencia de ancianos, se llevará todas las miradas. Además de lo anterior, Vivaldi compuso buena música e hizo avanzar estilísticamente a la misma, como Bach y otros. Muchos intérpretes de hoy apenas componen, y aquellos que lo hacen son escuchados en su mayoría por cuatro gatos. Antes muy poca gente componía, muy pocas obras se representaban. Como la televisión cuando sólo había dos canales.

Mi hilo no va sobre quién es una figura más influyente o popular en la historia de la música, va sobre quién tiene mejor técnica. Paco de Lucía todavía es un excelente intérprete de flamenco a ojos del año 2022, pero se perdía si lo metías en jazz, apenas podía improvisar porque no tenía conocimientos teóricos. Hoy los grandes guitarristas suelen estar versados en teoría y ser capaces de desempeñarse con soltura en varios géneros diferentes.

Par que no quede duda: no estoy diciendo que los guitarristas actuales sean mejores que los antiguos, solo que tienen mejor técnica y por lo tanto mejor capacidad para expresar emociones con su instrumento. Ello no significa que compongan mejores melodías ni sean m´sa populares ni más influyentes.


----------



## Orífero (17 Jun 2022)

Por cierto ya que hablas de deporte, hablaré del que me gusta a mí. Yo, no tengo aceptado lo que dices. Quizá exceptuando a Pollacrack, los ciclistas de hoy en día, si tuvieran que mover los desarrollos, contar con los medios, los entrenamientos y el material de los años 70, llegarían llorando a meta (si tuviesen los huevos para dedicarse al ciclismo), que algunos lo dudo. Es que se les partirían las piernas.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Si se dedicó a la guitarra por alguno de ellos, está claro que sí, pero ello no significa que tuvieran una gran técnica. Aunque cuando Govan empezó a tocar, que supongo que sería en los 80, el nivel de los mejores guitarristas no era nada especial comparado con el de los mejores hoy.
> 
> Vivaldi vivía en un mundo donde casi nadie tocaba y él destacaba totalmente. Hoy tenemos miles y mile de violinistas que tocan como él y mejor, hoy no destacaría. Si pillas a cualquier mujer normalita de 30 años y la metes a trabajar en una residencia de ancianos, se llevará todas las miradas. Además de lo anterior, Vivaldi compuso buena música e hizo avanzar estilísticamente a la misma, como Bach y otros. Muchos intérpretes de hoy apenas componen, y aquellos que lo hacen son escuchados en su mayoría por cuatro gatos. Antes muy poca gente componía, muy pocas obras se representaban. Como la televisión cuando sólo había dos canales.
> 
> ...




Pero es que esos miles de violinistas que tocan como él y mejor, se han construido con Vivaldi como cimiento. Hoy, Vivaldi destacaría porque contaría con los mismos medios que ellos. Ellos, que tan destacados son, ¿por qué no son capaces de romper o crear algo tan destacable como lo hizo él en su día? No sé, supongo que cada vez cuesta más destacar porque hay más con quien comparar, pero también vuelvo a insistir en que tal vez si todos esos que tocan mejor que Vivaldi se dedicasen a componer, como intérpretes no serían tan destacados.

Es lo que dice Gothaus. En realidad, a lo mejor eran mejores técnicamente aquellos músicos de los 70 que éstos. Teniendo en cuenta cómo aprendieron, ¿podrían haberlo hecho los de ahora?

Yo no creo que en el mundo de Vivaldi, fuera el único y por eso destacase. No creo que fuera una mujer normalita de 30 años en la residencia. Si le echaron el ojo, fue por algo. Fíjate que esa gente no contaba más que con un pentagrama, una pluma y los instrumentos. ¿Tú crees que era un enchufado? ¿Por qué crees que sus obra hoy suenan bien, cuatrocientos años después? ¿Sonarían así y se estudiarían si no hubiera tenido una técnica destacable? Vuelvo a repetir, si los que hoy superan ampliamente a Vivaldi con el violín se pusieran a componer, podrían hacer algo como lo que él hizo?

No sé, a lo mejor es que también, hoy lo que somos una basura somos el público y lo que entonces destacaba hoy no podría hacerlo.

Pero me parece como querer comparar a un ingeniero romano con los de ahora, y decir: "Los de ahora saben más". Pues yo creo, que contando con la época en que vivió cada uno, en proporción, eran mejores aquellos que los de ahora.


----------



## Lake (17 Jun 2022)

Como para ilustrar un poco el hilo , ya que se habla de Ritchie Blackmore , este tema que demuestra que cuando se ponía era un guitarrista más que notable , en este caso en plan jazz , lo que pasa es que era un vago de cojones que prefería hacer el showman payaso que aprender escalas y acordes ;
de todas formas quien realmente brilla es el teclista Jon Lord , que realiza unos inolvidables diálogos instrumentales con Ritchie ( antes de que empiece a desbarrar el guitarrista ) ,
en esta añeja toma de inconfundible aroma vintage


----------



## Camisa azul (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Aquí no se está discutiendo quién tiene mejores canciones, amijo. Hablamos únicamente de técnica, de lo que un guitarrista es capaz de expresar con su instrumento. En los 70, salvo ciertos virtuosos, los mejores guitarristas eran mucho más limitados que los mejores de hoy. Es comparable a la suma de físico+técnica+conocimiento del juego en el tenis de Nadal frente a la de un campeón de los 70. Es ono significa que no haya partidos muy bonitos de los 70.



Según tu razonamiento, en cualquier facultad de ciencias asiática hay matemáticos mil veces mejores, no ya que Euclides sino que Euler o Gauss, que no conocían la teoría de conjuntos ni sabían programar en Python. Además es innegable: hay muchos más matemáticos en Delhi que en toda la Prusia del XIX.

Pues no, lo siento amigos, pero aquí EL MOMENTO CUENTA. Por esto EUCLIDES es insuperable, como los citados, o Newton, o Eudoxo de Cnidos, y me la chupa que actualmente haya cinco mil bachilleres chinos que tengan mejor cálculo mental o visión geométrica.


----------



## circodelia2 (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Porque no son muy difíciles y son icónicos.
> 
> Malsteem ya es de los 80.




No, Malsteem en los 70 ya estaba en grupos como Steeler o Alcatraz. 
....


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Es como el virus Covid, no existen.



Es que el COVID no existe, es una puta farsa.

Pero esto no tiene nada que ver, te he citado con un exponente máximo del funk MODERNO y te has quedado calladito. Vulfpeck se mea en todo y tienen una calidad infinita haciendo lleno en el Madison Square Garden y, lo nunca visto, *tienes al público tarareando durante minutos seguidos non stop LA PUÑETERA LINEA DE BAJO* de temazos como Dean Town. ¡Un maldito grupo de FUNK!

Mira, animal:



Machote, que tu conocimiento musical no pasa de párvulos. En serio, que lástima no salirse de cuatro grupos pollavieja. No te haces a la idea de lo que te pierdes.

Y tranquilo, te he puesto UNO, pero es que en dos horitas cuando esté por casa (ahora con datos con el móvil es un engorro) te cuelgo 20 en todos los estilos habidos y por haber.

Y de paso culturizamos al foro, que está muy bien.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Es que el COVID no existe, es una puta farsa.
> 
> Pero esto no tiene nada que ver, te he citado con un exponente máximo del funk MODERNO y te has quedado calladito. ¿Qué me estás contando? Pero si Vulfpeck se mea en todo y tienen una calidad infinita haciendo lleno en el Madison Square Garden y, lo nunca visto, *tienes al público tarareando durante 3 minutos seguidos non stop LA PUÑETERA LINEA DE BAJO* de temazos como Dean Town. ¡Un maldito grupo de FUNK!
> 
> ...




Hablo de películas. Y de funk no tengo ni idea, por eso no he puesto nada. Por cierto, serán unos genios, pero a mí no me atrae NADA ese estilo.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hablo de películas. Y de funk no tengo ni idea, por eso no he puesto nada. Por cierto, serán unos genios, pero a mí no me atrae NADA ese estilo.



¿No hablábamos de música en este hilo y también pelis? Esta es la tercera vez que te cito y no será la última. 

En la primera vez te dije que, a pesar de que seguramente no tenías cara de que te gustase el funk, lo iba a poner por echarme las risas. 

Te vuelvo a preguntar por 2ª vez ya que escurriste el bulto la primera:

Elige estilo musical y de películas, di tus puñeteras películas favoritas.

Y sí, son unos putos genios. Gustos aparte es fácil reconocer el talento de la gente, ¿no te parece? ¿o es que como no encaja en tu pollavieja fandom lo obviamos? ¿Lo de que todo Madison Square Garden esté tarareando TODA LA JODIDA CANCIÓN, siendo un maldito instrumental, nos lo pasamos por el forro de los cojones o qué pasa?

Igualmente lo dicho, responde y yo lo pongo. Me cuesta CERO. Es más, solía hacerlo con colegas, descubrirles grupos. Con mi socio de la promotora lo hacíamos mutuamente, "mira este indie", "joder, mira que joyaza he encontrado", etcétera. Para mí es un puñetero placer porque amo la música.


----------



## Orífero (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Si se dedicó a la guitarra por alguno de ellos, está claro que sí, pero ello no significa que tuvieran una gran técnica. Aunque cuando Govan empezó a tocar, que supongo que sería en los 80, el nivel de los mejores guitarristas no era nada especial comparado con el de los mejores hoy.
> 
> Vivaldi vivía en un mundo donde casi nadie tocaba y él destacaba totalmente. Hoy tenemos miles y mile de violinistas que tocan como él y mejor, hoy no destacaría. Si pillas a cualquier mujer normalita de 30 años y la metes a trabajar en una residencia de ancianos, se llevará todas las miradas. Además de lo anterior, Vivaldi compuso buena música e hizo avanzar estilísticamente a la misma, como Bach y otros. Muchos intérpretes de hoy apenas componen, y aquellos que lo hacen son escuchados en su mayoría por cuatro gatos. Antes muy poca gente componía, muy pocas obras se representaban. Como la televisión cuando sólo había dos canales.
> 
> ...




Pero es que esos miles de violinistas que tocan como él y mejor, se han construido con Vivaldi como cimiento. Hoy, Vivaldi destacaría porque contaría con los mismos medios que ellos. Ellos, que tan destacados son, ¿por qué no son capaces de romper o crear algo tan destacable como lo hizo él en su día? No sé, supongo que cada vez cuesta más destacar porque hay más con quien comparar, pero también vuelvo a insistir en que tal vez si todos esos que tocan mejor que Vivaldi se dedicasen a componer, como intérpretes no serían tan destacados.

Yo no creo que en el mundo de Vivaldi, fuera el único y por eso destacase. Si le echaron el ojo, fue por algo. Fíjate que esa gente no contaba más que con un pentagrama, una pluma y los instrumentos. ¿Tú crees que era un enchufado? ¿Por qué crees que sus obra hoy suenan bien, cuatrocientos años después? ¿Sonarían así y se estudiarían si no hubiera tenido una técnica destacable? Vuelvo a repetir, si los que hoy superan ampliamente a Vivaldi con el violín se pusieran a componer, podrían hacer algo como lo que él hizo?

No sé, a lo mejor es que también, hoy lo que somos una basura somos el público y lo que entonces destacaba hoy no podría hacerlo


Josemiguel3 dijo:


> ¿No hablábamos de música en este hilo y también pelis? Esta es la tercera vez que te cito y no será la última.
> 
> En la primera vez te dije que, a pesar de que seguramente no tenías cara de que te gustase el funk, lo iba a poner por echarme las risas.
> 
> ...




Yo quisiera que me pusieras una película de ciencia-ficción o terror (según donde lo queramos meter), que supere a "Alien el 8º pasajero", una de mis favoritas, porque llevo buscando algo que se le arrime y he descubierto que todo lo que hay son aspiraciones a imitar la atmósfera, el concepto, la ambientación y quedar lo menos malparadas posible en comparación con la maestra. Y la verdad, es que es frustrante. Que no contenga políticas Agenda 2030, por favor. Y me vale, sea del año que sea. Ya no pongo ni condiciones.

También me haria ilusión algo que se me asemejara a Excalibur.


----------



## Lake (17 Jun 2022)

Otra incontestable joya vintage sacada de la cueva del dinosaurio , John Mayall dejando a sus músicos ( entre ellos un jovenc´sismo Mick Taylor ) que ese explayen y realicen colosales solos llenos de alma sin tener que usar los manidos fuegos de artificio de la velocidad , un efecto que se puede ocasionalmente utilizar pero no constantemente porque aburre soberanamente a la gente , que ama el "soul" .


----------



## juantxxxo (17 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Varg tuvo que recurrir a los teclados porque lo entrullaron. De todas formas, Varg hacía lo que le salía de la polla, pasando de todos los demás. Pero todo lo que hizo con la guitarra eléctrica, tanto pre-cárcel como post-cárcel, es la puta polla en vinagreta. Y muchos han denigrado lo que hizo al salir del trullo, pero a mí me pasa que no puedo parar de escucharlo. En Metalstorm lo pusieron bastante a parir y lo acusaron de falta de evolución y de originalidad, pero yo creo que no es cierto. Y que las canciones son la polla. Belus, Fallen y Umskiptar, en mi opinión, son álbumes redondos que no tienen ni una canción mala y que, incluso las que "flojean" tienen cosas muy buenas e interesantes.
> 
> Yo creo que Varg está a años luz de toda la escena del black o del death noruego.



Ya utilizó teclados en Hvis y Filosofem y no recuerdo si en Det Som...... Siempre ha ido a su bola,, de ahí lo que pasó con Euro.Por esos lares tienen muy buenos músicos y el contexto adecuado para hacerlo. 

Ahora que lo dices, juraría que nunca escuché nada de Death noruego


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Pero es que esos miles de violinistas que tocan como él y mejor, se han construido con Vivaldi como cimiento. Hoy, Vivaldi destacaría porque contaría con los mismos medios que ellos. Ellos, que tan destacados son, ¿por qué no son capaces de romper o crear algo tan destacable como lo hizo él en su día? No sé, supongo que cada vez cuesta más destacar porque hay más con quien comparar, pero también vuelvo a insistir en que tal vez si todos esos que tocan mejor que Vivaldi se dedicasen a componer, como intérpretes no serían tan destacados.
> 
> Yo no creo que en el mundo de Vivaldi, fuera el único y por eso destacase. Si le echaron el ojo, fue por algo. Fíjate que esa gente no contaba más que con un pentagrama, una pluma y los instrumentos. ¿Tú crees que era un enchufado? ¿Por qué crees que sus obra hoy suenan bien, cuatrocientos años después? ¿Sonarían así y se estudiarían si no hubiera tenido una técnica destacable? Vuelvo a repetir, si los que hoy superan ampliamente a Vivaldi con el violín se pusieran a componer, podrían hacer algo como lo que él hizo?
> 
> No sé, a lo mejor es que también, hoy lo que somos una basura somos el público y lo que entonces destacaba hoy no podría hacerlo



La premisa de este hilo es que los músicos actuales tiene mejor técnica que los antiguos, no trata de dar ni quitar mérito a los que han aportado en términos de generar nuevos estilos musicales, componer obras muy buenas o muy populares, etc, ni afirma que los músicos actuales compongan mejor que los antiguos.

Por otra parte, siguiendo con tu off-topic, Vivaldi tocaba el equivalente a la música pop o reguetón del momento, es decir, la música más popular, al menos entre la gente de pasta Estoy seguro de que hubo muchos otros Vivaldis (y los sigue habiendo) que nunca encontraron una audiencia y sus partituras no les sobrevivieron. Hoy el mercado está saturadísimo, nunca hubo tantos músicos, tanto a nivel de música como rock, folk, electrónica, etc. Tú mismo puedes ser músico mañana mismo si así lo deseas, componiendo algo con programas de ordenador. De hecho, estaría bien abrir un hilo para que cada uno compusiera una pieza, canción o lo que sea y entre todo hacer un album recopilatorio.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ahora que lo dices, juraría que nunca escuché nada de Death noruego



No deja de resultar curioso que en Suecia haya tantos grupos clásicos de death metal y en Noruega tan pocos.

El colgado de Euronymous enviaba amenazas a las bandas de death metal, incluso llegó a enviar bombas, porque decía que esas bandas no eran consecuentes, cantaban sobre canibalismo pero no comían gente. La escena del black metal estaba llena de imberbes postadolescentes con severos trastornos mentales que se querían hacer los gallitos.


----------



## juantxxxo (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No deja de resultar curioso que en Suecia haya tantos grupos clásicos de death metal y en Noruega tan pocos.
> 
> El colgado de Euronymous enviaba amenazas a las bandas de death metal, incluso llegó a enviar bombas, porque decía que esas bandas no eran consecuentes, cantaban sobre canibalismo pero no comían gente. La escena del black metal estaba llena de imberbes postadolescentes con severos trastornos mentales que se querían hacer los gallitos.



Las amenazas eran mutuas por lo que cuentan ellos mismos.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué está tan mal visto tocar rápido en el rock mientras que en el jazz no se ponen pegas a cosas como ésta?



En el rock parece que solo tiene "alma" si tocas a cámara lenta.

El alma, el groove, el feeling, todo es técnica, se puede aprender. Hay que extinguir el mito de que o naces con ello o nunca lo tendrás. Puede que nazcas con ciertas facilidades, como un oído absoluto o mayor sensibilidad en general, pero el estudio y la práctica pueden hacer maravillas.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Las amenazas eran mutuas por lo que cuentan ellos mismos.



West Side vs. East Side. Niggas nórdicos. Euronymous es el Tupac ario moreno de bote.


----------



## Beholder (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Lee mi mensaje anterior.
> 
> Si eres un guitarrista, mejorar tu técnica te ayudará a expresar mejor lo que tienes dentro.
> 
> El resto son tópicos, como los punkarras que decían que el rock sinfónico era tal o cual, cuando lo que pasaba era que no sabían tocar lo suficiente como para poder tener éxito en audiciones con este tipo de bandas. Luego se supo que el de los Sex Pistols y el de The Clash amaban el rock sinfónico.



Y que me quieres decir con esto? 

Lo de sienpre no? Que el jazz es musica de verdad y que la puta mierda de armonia occidental es siempre lo mismo blah blah blah. 

Y luego el pollavieja soy yo... 

El punk no es musica, es una expresion artistica fruto de una epoca. Lo mismo que el dadaismo o o la generacion beat. Lo musmo que el dogma. Lo mismo que la puta mierda de regeton. 

Si quieres musica hazte pajas tu solo con tu rollo, para eso esta el jazz no? El arte necesita la tecnica, pero la tecnica sin arte no es nada. Puedes tener mucha tecnica y nada que expresar. Pasa en cualquier disciplina. Incluida la ingenieria, la arquitectura o la contabilidad. 

Madura.

Hay lineas, hay curvas y hay... Otras cosas.


----------



## juantxxxo (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> West Side vs. East Side. Niggas nórdicos. Euronymous es el Tupac ario moreno de bote.



Mala comparación, malísima. Precisamente, toda esa movida vino porque los del oeste pasaban del rollo death con playeras y ese sonido. El Black tenía otras connotaciones salvo excepciones.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Jun 2022)

Beholder dijo:


> Y que me quieres decir con esto?
> 
> Lo de sienpre no? Que el jazz es musica de verdad y que la puta mierda de armonia occidental es siempre lo mismo blah blah blah.
> 
> ...



Hay tanto a lo que objetarse en tu mensaje...

Pero empezaremos por: ¿dónde he mencionado yo el jazz en ese mensaje???


----------



## Beholder (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Hay tanto a lo que objetarse en tu mensaje...
> 
> Pero empezaremos por: ¿dónde he mencionado yo el jazz en ese mensaje???



Pero lo ibas a hacer. Confiesalo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Es que el COVID no existe, es una puta farsa.
> 
> Pero esto no tiene nada que ver, te he citado con un exponente máximo del funk MODERNO y te has quedado calladito. Vulfpeck se mea en todo y tienen una calidad infinita haciendo lleno en el Madison Square Garden y, lo nunca visto, *tienes al público tarareando durante minutos seguidos non stop LA PUÑETERA LINEA DE BAJO* de temazos como Dean Town. ¡Un maldito grupo de FUNK!
> 
> ...




*tienes al público tarareando durante minutos seguidos non stop LA PUÑETERA LINEA DE BAJO*

No creo que lo haga el público pueda definir lo que es bueno o no. Este señor también tenía enfervorizado al público y ya sé que para ti este tema será una puta mierda comercial indigna de mención.




En este vida, cada uno que escuche lo que le siente mejor. Es todo lo que puedo decir.

También para muchos el jazz es el estilo superior a todos los demás (y de lejos además), y yo soy incapaz de escuchar jazz. ¿Qué hacemos entonces?¿Nos matamos por no gustarnos el jazz y ser unos "incultos"?


----------



## Roquete (17 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> ¿No hablábamos de música en este hilo y también pelis? Esta es la tercera vez que te cito y no será la última.
> 
> En la primera vez te dije que, a pesar de que seguramente no tenías cara de que te gustase el funk, lo iba a poner por echarme las risas.
> 
> ...



Me meto por medio porque en un mensaje anterior que no contestaste (no del forero al que contestas) yo te pedí -primero- que tú dijeras las películas actuales que superan a las hechas (pongamos de veinte años hacia atrás).

Y explícanos cómo superan a las anteriores, para que lo entendamos.

En cine hay gente tan buena como hubo en el pasado, pero no superior (excepto que hables de animación 3D, y aún así, hay animación 2D que está a la altura de lo hecho con ordenador -en cuanto a calidad del producto final, en cuanto a obra de arte-). 

En cuanto a técnica (que es de lo que habla el OP), el negocio está tan desarrollado que solo en el apartado de los efectos especiales -y tal vez en la mejora de la imagen digital, cosa que no compete a directores o directores de fotografía, que están al servicio de lo que se vaya desarrollando) hay campo todavía para el desarrollo.

En cuanto al arte...no parece que salgan muchos genios. Y los que hay, los hay en la misma cantidad que siempre: poquísimos (el resto es gente con talento y la gente de talento no ofrece una mirada nueva; películas nuevas sí, pero miradas nuevas, no).

De hecho, en el cine, hay mucho repetir y repetir porque lo que es lenguaje en sí está ya bastante trillado. 

Aunque hay mucho cineasta hay muy poco genio y solo los genios ponen al servicio de una nueva narrativa lo que se haya descubierto. 

Pero, todo genio, es capaz de hacer obras increíbles y realmente novedosas aunque se esté levantando sobre los hombros de pocos gigantes (es decir, que su "arte" todavía no esté demasiado desarrollado).
En la actualidad, el cine menos "mainstream", en general, es repetitivo y es muy difícil encontrar cosas a la altura de Bergman, Resnais, Rohmer, etc. Muy, pero muy difícil.

Como la pintura, ¿también nos vas a decir que conoces a gente que supera lo ya hecho?. En el caso de la pintura, como dijo Kundera, ya le llegó la media noche. Lo que no quiere decir que no haya mucho virtuoso de la técnica, pero todo lo que tuvo que ser "descubierto" ya lo fue y solo queda marear lo conocido.


----------



## Orífero (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Claro, que sepas mucho de teoría musical, sepas expresarte muy bien en diferentes estilos musicales, domines decenas de técnicas para expresarte en una instrumento y t destreza con el instrumento sea muy buena no significa que vayas a componer mejor música que un instrumentista tan manco como Roger Waters. En general existe una correlación, ya que cuando más domines un instrumento mejor sabras expresar tus sentimientos con él, de la misma manera que si controlas de harmonia y sabes qué acordes usar para evocar un determinado sentimiento, pero ello no significa _necesariamente _que vayas a componer música de altísima calidad como la que sí puedes interpretar.



Mira, has puesto el mejor ejemplo. Roger Waters, apenas sabe tocar el bajo. Para mí, de los mejores compositores de la historia del rock. Por contra, Eric Clapton, como instrumentista no es que superase a Waters, es que estaba en otra liga. Pero como compositor, para mí, apenas llegaría al aprobado. Pero uno de los sólos más escalofriantes que he escuchado yo de él, fue precisamente en el primer disco de Roger Waters en solitario, un disco increíble. ¿Hubiera creado Eric Clapton ese sólo si no hubiera estado alojado en



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La premisa de este hilo es que los músicos actuales tiene mejor técnica que los antiguos, no trata de dar ni quitar mérito a los que han aportado en términos de generar nuevos estilos musicales, componer obras muy buenas o muy populares, etc, ni afirma que los músicos actuales compongan mejor que los antiguos.
> 
> Por otra parte, siguiendo con tu off-topic, Vivaldi tocaba el equivalente a la música pop o reguetón del momento, es decir, la música más popular, al menos entre la gente de pasta Estoy seguro de que hubo muchos otros Vivaldis (y los sigue habiendo) que nunca encontraron una audiencia y sus partituras no les sobrevivieron. Hoy el mercado está saturadísimo, nunca hubo tantos músicos, tanto a nivel de música como rock, folk, electrónica, etc. Tú mismo puedes ser músico mañana mismo si así lo deseas, componiendo algo con programas de ordenador. De hecho, estaría bien abrir un hilo para que cada uno compusiera una pieza, canción o lo que sea y entre todo hacer un album recopilatorio.




Entonces no existía la mercadotecnia y las técnicas de manipulación mental que hay ahora. Si Vivaldi destacó es porque valía. Ahora hay músicos que pueden hacer lo que quieran por la red, que no van a triunfar, si no lo decide Antena 3 y los 40 principales.

Por cierto, NUNCA ha habido nada equivalente al reguetón. El nivel mental nunca había sido tan bajo por eso que digo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2022)

En el mundo del arte, todo es de una subjetividad terrible.

Unos clasificarán esto de abajo como una puta mierda espantosa, y otros dirán que es una genialidad ¿cuál es la verdad entonces?





Por cierto, me gusta la melodía que ha conseguido con el invento.


----------



## corolaria (17 Jun 2022)

¿Qué parte no has entendido aún de que en arte la técnica no equivale a comunicación y emoción y que nunca la va a conseguir suplir?


----------



## Gothaus (18 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Este mensaje es muy largo y lo responderé. Por ahorá haré solo un par de apuntes:
> 
> No tengo en cuenta el mérito, si antes había que sacrificarse más o era más difícil aprender, me limito a señalar que ahora los músicos tiene mayor técnica, como los futbolistas. Tampoco cuenta si han sido responsables de que tantos músicos empezaran a tocar, como Pelé o Butragueño, si se fue pionero, etc. En este hilo únicamente me centro en la técnica. ¿A quién me llevaría de gira para que tocara las canciones de rock altamente técnicas que tengo escritas en una partitura de la manera en que yo quiero que las toque, a Bonham o a Gavin Harrison? Me llevaré al que sea capaz de tocarlas, en primera instancia. Bonham tendría serios problemas con los polirritmos y el doble pedal.
> 
> ...



Pues mire, yo me llevaría a un baterista que conectara con la gente. Evidentemente, tendría que tener un mínimo de técnica, pero entre un Morello o un Rich, me quedo con Morello en cualquier ocasión. Entre un Bonham o un Haake, me quedo con Bonham con los ojos cerrados, con toda la admiración que le tengo a Haake. Y entre un Gavin Harrison y un Brian Downey, me quedo con Downey sin dudarlo ni un instante.

Yo no sé si Bonham tendría problemas con los polirritmos o se lo tendría que aprender. Lo que sé es que hizo cosas bastante jodidas que no son tan sencillas como parecen. Y que el groove que tenía es algo que tienes o que no tienes y que es muy difícil de emular por un batería muy técnico pero que no lo tenga.

Hace poco vi un vídeo de un guitarrista técnico que decía que estaba completamente equivocado con BB King y con Hendrix porque aprendió a tocar de una manera muy técnica, en plan metrónomo, con bandas como Iron Maiden, pero que no podía tocar como Hendrix o King, había algo que no le cuadraba y que no conseguía hacer. Se dio cuenta de que estaba tocando como un robot, justo en el tiempo correcto, y tuvo que desaprender lo aprendido para conseguir tocar como estos señores, con sentimiento. Helo aquí:



Tocando antes o después del ritmo. Vamos, lo que viene a ser un jodido rubato de toda la puta vida de Dios, que existe en música clásica o sinfónica desde hace eones y que se utiliza como herramienta expresiva. Ya lo usaron profusamente Chopin o Schubert. Salieri se corrió con el rubato de Schubert y poco menos que le chupó la polla.

La técnica hay que aprenderla y, a igualdad de condiciones, el que tiene mejor técnica, está mucho mejor preparado para expresarse que el que tiene peor técnica. Pero luego hay otra cosa jodida, que es la creatividad y la expresividad, y esto no lo da la técnica, y es casi más importante. Quod natura non dat, Salmantica non præstat. Si no tienes el talento natural, es muy difícil obtenerlo mediante el trabajo o el esfuerzo. Usain Bolt sólo hay uno. Da igual lo que usted se entrene y esfuerce y la técnica que aprenda. Si es un gordo fanegas taponaco o un paticorto, aunque Bolt no hubiera hecho atletismo en su puta vida, igual lo habría dejado a usted a cincuenta metros. Por qué, porque tiene talento natural para ello. Es genética pura y dura, y muchas veces jode admitir que unos están hechos para unas cosas y lo pillan a la primera, casi sin esfuerzo, y otros no y para pillar lo que hacen los demás, tienen que dedicarle diez veces más de tiempo. O cien.

Admitámoslo, esto es así. Hay gente que tiene una técnica de cojones porque le ha echado tiempo, esfuerzo y dedicación. Pero no sabe expresar una puta mierda. Y hay otros que no tienen ni la mitad de técnica que esta gente, pero que lo que hacen te llega porque es interesante y original. O diferente o innovador. Un ejemplo. Hay gente capaz de memorizarse el diccionario y aprenderse todas las construcciones gramaticales y usarlas correctamente. Son máquinas del análisis morfológico y sintáctico y no cometen un puto error. Y luego hay gente que no sabe tanto de estas cosas, pero que tiene un talento innato y una imaginación para dar con historias que cautivan las mentes y los corazones de la gente. Sí, comete faltas de ortografía con frecuencia y sus construcciones gramaticales no son las más correctas, pero vaya trama que ha urdido y qué historia tan interesante.

Uno no para de decirme que "Mi sastre es rico, pero mi inglés es pobre" y otra serie de frases perfectamente construidas y complicadas, pero no me cuenta nada. Mientras tanto, el otro no se expresa correctamente, pero me ha contado una historia sorprendente que se ha inventado en el momento y que me ha dejado estupefacto por su originalidad, planteamiento y resolución novedosas.

Que sí, que una máquina me hace cien mil platos en un día y todos son perfectos e iguales. No se diferencian a simple vista unos de otros. Pero el alfarero me hace unos platos que son todos distintos y tienen pequeñas imperfecciones y hay algunos que me repugnan, pero hay otros que no cambiaría por nada del mundo porque son únicos, con todas sus imperfecciones porque tienen algo que no puede hacer una máquina.

Sabe por dónde voy, ¿no? Muchísima gente puede llegar a la perfección técnica con algo de talento y muchísimo trabajo y dedicación. Pero si no tienes lo que hay que tener, que es talento natural y originalidad para crear algo que conecte, a tomar por culo toda tu técnica y tus estudios.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La música murió en el 1995 exactamente.



A qué hora?


----------



## Gothaus (18 Jun 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Por cierto ya que hablas de deporte, hablaré del que me gusta a mí. Yo, no tengo aceptado lo que dices. Quizá exceptuando a Pollacrack, los ciclistas de hoy en día, si tuvieran que mover los desarrollos, contar con los medios, los entrenamientos y el material de los años 70, llegarían llorando a meta (si tuviesen los huevos para dedicarse al ciclismo), que algunos lo dudo. Es que se les partirían las piernas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ingenieros de ahora aún debaten cómo se construyeron las pirámides con los medios de entonces, y aún no se ponen de acuerdo. Y resulta que hay dos tíos en YouTube, uno americano y un albañil español retirado, que aplicando creatividad y técnicas muy sencillas, y sin matemáticas, han dado con unas soluciones que a ningún ingeniero cum laude y con veinte años de experiencia y doscientos edificios diseñados se les ha ocurrido en la puta vida:




Estos dos tíos son trabajadores sin estudios ni títulos, pero con cerebro, que han llegado a soluciones prácticas y muy sencillas que no se les han ocurrido a los mejores de los ingenieros y arquitectos. Cuántas veces hemos visto en los libros de historia rampas enormes alrededor de la pirámide o rectas, que se les ha ocurrido a los ejjjjjpertos teóricos, pero que requieren mucho más trabajo y recursos que soluciones más imaginativas:






















Peña con cum laudes y con estudios que llegan a soluciones completamente absurdas y despilfarradoras de tiempo y recursos; para hacer una rampa recta para subir rocas a lo alto de la pirámide necesitas construir una rampa mucho más grande de lo que es la propia pirámide y después destruirla, algo absurdo. Llega un tío que apenas sabe escribir, pero que ha estado en la construcción toda su puta vida y que ha tenido que improvisar sobre la marcha y te ofrece una solución que deja en completo ridículo tu teoría de las rampas. Porque has estudiado mucha teoría, pero no te has puesto a mancharte las manos en tu puta vida y no has pensado en la ley del mínimo esfuerzo para conseguir el máximo resultado.

A veces, la solución más sencilla es la más óptima. Y la gente se complica la vida con matemáticas complicadas, modelos informáticos, maquetas y pollas en vinagre y viene un apilatochos retirado de 70 años y te pone la puta cara colorada con dos palos y una piedra.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Jun 2022)

4 acordes valen más que discografias enteras de virtuosos


----------



## Gothaus (18 Jun 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Según tu razonamiento, en cualquier facultad de ciencias asiática hay matemáticos mil veces mejores, no ya que Euclides sino que Euler o Gauss, que no conocían la teoría de conjuntos ni sabían programar en Python. Además es innegable: hay muchos más matemáticos en Delhi que en toda la Prusia del XIX.
> 
> Pues no, lo siento amigos, pero aquí EL MOMENTO CUENTA. Por esto EUCLIDES es insuperable, como los citados, o Newton, o Eudoxo de Cnidos, y me la chupa que actualmente haya cinco mil bachilleres chinos que tengan mejor cálculo mental o visión geométrica.



Es que Teslas sólo hay uno. Cualquier imbécil te describe ahora lo que es la corriente alterna y lo que es un motor de inducción y cuál es el óptimo porque lo ha estudiado, pero la máquina para crearla sólo apareció en la mente de uno. Hay chinakas que te calculan mentalmente cualquier cifra que les propongas calcular, por absurda que sea, pero el teorema de Pitágoras sólo se le ocurrió a un tío, con lo sencillo que parece, pero cualquiera de esos chinakas, maquinones del cálculo, no habría llegado a la misma conclusión en mil años. Por qué, pues porque requiere otro tipo de inteligencia. Más que potencia, requiere imaginación, sencillez y efectividad. Y ver las cosas en tu mente.


----------



## Mosca de bar (18 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es verdad, la técnica que hay ahora es infinitamente más refinada y perfecta que la que había hace 50 años. Por qué. Primero, porque antiguamente no había los métodos ni la información que existe ahora. Bonham, por ejemplo, aprendió a tocar de oído, aporreando latas de café y recipientes cuando tenía cinco años. A los diez, su madre le compró un tambor pequeño. Y no recibió su primer conjunto hasta los 15. Hoy tienes a cualquier crío de 8 años, que se lo tome medio en serio, con equipos completos, lecciones de profesores particulares, vídeos de YouTube, miles de tutoriales, libros, revistas, música a su disposición toda la que quiera, programas de edición, metrónomos digitales, programas informáticos dedicados, concursos, patrocinios...
> 
> En segundo lugar, el acceso a la información no es la misma: no es lo mismo tocar de oído con un vinilo, que no puedes rebobinar ni ralentizar ni parar, o con la radio o la tele, o con una revista o libro que hayas conseguido comprar con mucho esfuerzo y ahorro que con lo que hay hoy. Hoy, cualquier indocumentao puede encontrar en Youtube todo lo que necesite, pasito a pasito y explicado para subnormales profundos, una información que hace cincuenta años te costaba Dios y ayuda conseguir, y con mucho ensayo y error.
> 
> ...



para publicar ,chapo.. ya se sabe segundas partes no fueron muy buenas y menos sin originalidad


----------



## Gothaus (18 Jun 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Pero es que esos miles de violinistas que tocan como él y mejor, se han construido con Vivaldi como cimiento. Hoy, Vivaldi destacaría porque contaría con los mismos medios que ellos. Ellos, que tan destacados son, ¿por qué no son capaces de romper o crear algo tan destacable como lo hizo él en su día? No sé, supongo que cada vez cuesta más destacar porque hay más con quien comparar, pero también vuelvo a insistir en que tal vez si todos esos que tocan mejor que Vivaldi se dedicasen a componer, como intérpretes no serían tan destacados.
> 
> Yo no creo que en el mundo de Vivaldi, fuera el único y por eso destacase. Si le echaron el ojo, fue por algo. Fíjate que esa gente no contaba más que con un pentagrama, una pluma y los instrumentos. ¿Tú crees que era un enchufado? ¿Por qué crees que sus obra hoy suenan bien, cuatrocientos años después? ¿Sonarían así y se estudiarían si no hubiera tenido una técnica destacable? Vuelvo a repetir, si los que hoy superan ampliamente a Vivaldi con el violín se pusieran a componer, podrían hacer algo como lo que él hizo?
> 
> ...



Alien marcó un antes y un después en las películas claustrofóbicas de terror espacial. Lo que vino después no fueron más que burdas imitaciones sin talento. Una que se podría acercar es Event Horizon. Pero superar a Alien, por la calidad de su guión, es prácticamente imposible. Rompieron el molde. Y fue más mérito de Dan O'Bannon y Ronald Shusett que de Ridley Scott. Scott tuvo un papel muy importante y le bajó Dios a ver, pero lo que fue realmente rompedor fue el guión, sin el cual no habría nacido ese clásico.


----------



## Gothaus (18 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No deja de resultar curioso que en Suecia haya tantos grupos clásicos de death metal y en Noruega tan pocos.
> 
> El colgado de Euronymous enviaba amenazas a las bandas de death metal, incluso llegó a enviar bombas, porque decía que esas bandas no eran consecuentes, cantaban sobre canibalismo pero no comían gente. La escena del black metal estaba llena de imberbes postadolescentes con severos trastornos mentales que se querían hacer los gallitos.



El propio Euronymous era un pringao pico de oro que mucho blablablá, pero que luego, a la hora de quemar iglesias o matar gente, se acojonaba. Tuvo que llegar Varg y quemar algunas y cargárselo a él para mostrarle lo que era ser tr00 y kvlt.


----------



## birdland (18 Jun 2022)

A hombros de gigantes , que decía el listillo 

lo que comenta es absolutamente cierto ( en mi opinión) pero no solo en la música . Jordi Tarres revolucionó el mundo del trial, y hoy en día esas zonas las hacen agarrando un cubata ....cada vez se va más lejos , porque “te apoyas “ en el que estuvo antes que tu 

y lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en el sempiterno o feeling o técnica ....hay un chaval por ahí con pinta de psicopata ( max ostro) que es un puto genio y lleva las dos cosas de la mano ...y puse ese ejemplo por la edad del chaval ...dentro de una década veremos donde esta


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> 4 acordes valen más que discografias enteras de virtuosos




Hans Zimmer está de acuerdo contigo, minuto 0 al 0:50


----------



## Gothaus (18 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Por qué está tan mal visto tocar rápido en el rock mientras que en el jazz no se ponen pegas a cosas como ésta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se puede tocar rápido, pero tiene que tener sentido. No puede ser una paja de virtuosismo porque sí. Al jazz le pusieron muchísimas pegas los de la sinfónica, decían que eso no era música o que era música degenerada. Lo mismo que hizo el jazz con el rock. O el rock con el metal. Y así.


----------



## Gothaus (18 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> En el mundo del arte, todo es de una subjetividad terrible.
> 
> Unos clasificarán esto de abajo como una puta mierda espantosa, y otros dirán que es una genialidad ¿cuál es la verdad entonces?
> 
> ...



Ese tío es un puto genio y con una originalidad intimidadora y su creación es ya un clásico. Mire lo que ha creado con medios mecánicos. No es que sea subjetivo. Es objetivamente brillante, no sólo la idea, sino la ejecución y el arte para ello. ¿Cuánta gente es capaz de eso en el mundo?


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Pasa como en el deporte. El mejor jugador de tenis de los 70, teletransportado la semana pasada al presente, no tendría absolutamente nada que hacer contra gente como Nadal. Los futbolistas eran unos tirillas. Los jugadores de baloncesto botaban como en balonmano y apenas metían triples. Esto parece que todo el mundo lo acepta, pero lo de la música no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso pasa en todos los órdenes de la vida, un chaval de barrio ahora hace cosas con el balón que ni Pelé, ni Garrincha o Maradona hubieran soñado, y qué?


----------



## Gothaus (18 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Eso pasa en todos los órdenes de la vida, un chaval de barrio ahora hace cosas con el balón que ni Pelé, ni Garrincha o Maradona hubieran soñado, y qué?



Efectivamente. Una cosa es el control del balón y otra marcar goles. Si esos chavales marcaran goles, estarían en primera división. Pero como no los marcan, se dedican a hacer malabarismos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Eso pasa en todos los órdenes de la vida, un chaval de barrio ahora hace cosas con el balón que ni Pelé, ni Garrincha o Maradona hubieran soñado, y qué?





Contaban que una vez Julio Iglesias le decía a otro que para ser una estrella, no bastaba sólo con cantar bien, era eso _e infinidad de cosas más._

Pues es el caso de estos chavales, son unos cracks haciendo acrobacias, pero nunca serán una estrella del fútbol porque le faltan esa infinidad de cosas más que los otros sí tenían.


----------



## naburiano (18 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Pasa como en el deporte. El mejor jugador de tenis de los 70, teletransportado la semana pasada al presente, no tendría absolutamente nada que hacer contra gente como Nadal. Los futbolistas eran unos tirillas. Los jugadores de baloncesto botaban como en balonmano y apenas metían triples. Esto parece que todo el mundo lo acepta, pero lo de la música no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa, meramente, es que antes de los 70, no se usaba tanto la distorsión, simplemente es eso.

Con distorsión, camuflas más fácilmente los errores, ya que las notas sonaban menos nítidas.

Lo que ha mejorado es la grabación y la producción.

Pero virtuosos, siempre han existido.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pues mire, yo me llevaría a un baterista que conectara con la gente. Evidentemente, tendría que tener un mínimo de técnica, pero entre un Morello o un Rich, me quedo con Morello en cualquier ocasión. Entre un Bonham o un Haake, me quedo con Bonham con los ojos cerrados, con toda la admiración que le tengo a Haake. Y entre un Gavin Harrison y un Brian Downey, me quedo con Downey sin dudarlo ni un instante.
> 
> Yo no sé si Bonham tendría problemas con los polirritmos o se lo tendría que aprender. Lo que sé es que hizo cosas bastante jodidas que no son tan sencillas como parecen. Y que el groove que tenía es algo que tienes o que no tienes y que es muy difícil de emular por un batería muy técnico pero que no lo tenga.
> 
> ...



Al final estamos hablando de técnica.

El que no sabe expresar, el que no sabe improvisar y crear algo diferente en cada concierto, el que no sabe usar el rubato, el que no tenga groove, el que no tenga feeling, es alguien que no tiene suficiente técnica. Todas esas cuestiones *(feeling, groove, rubato, improvisación, tocar de forma sucia, etc) son elementos de la ejecución que se pueden aprender y perfeccionar, son técnica*.

*En este hilo he visto mucho la dicotomía genio innato (feeling, groove) y excelso estudiante (perfección en ejecución, frío) pero tal dicotomía no es real, es un mito*. Unos nacen con mejores dotes que otros (el ejemplo de Bolt) mientras que otros estudian y practican mucho. Cre oque hace falta cierto componente innato para ser un excelente instrumentista y creo que la gran mayoría de músicos de muy alto nivel que conocemos lo tienen. Luego, unos estudian y practican más que otros, unos empezaron a tocar antes que otros, etc. Emepezar a tocar con 5 años hace que el instrumento sea una parte de ti, es totalmente difente a comenzar a los 14.

No creo que el groove y el feeling sea algo que se tiene o no se tiene. Creo que se aprende (salvo casos extremos de gente que no hay manera con ella). Como el guitarrista del vídeo aprendió a tocar de forma rítmicamente más interesante tras darse cuenta de que siempre hacía lo mismo.

Hay cientos de técnicas diferentes. Si combinas unas cuantas decenas de ellas puedes expresar mejor diferentes emociones.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Lo que pasa, meramente, es que antes de los 70, no se usaba tanto la distorsión, simplemente es eso.
> 
> Con distorsión, camuflas más fácilmente los errores, ya que las notas sonaban menos nítidas.
> 
> ...



Escucha a Petrucci sin distorsión, aunque no te guste su estilo. Toca limpio, como Meola o mejor.

Si hablamos de técnica sucia que usa distorsión para camuflar la falta de coordinación entre mano derecha e izquierda, los setenta fueron el cénit de tal recurso.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Contaban que una vez Julio Iglesias le decía a otro que para ser una estrella, no bastaba sólo con cantar bien, era eso _e infinidad de cosas más._
> 
> Pues es el caso de estos chavales, son unos cracks haciendo acrobacias, pero nunca serán una estrella del fútbol porque le faltan esa infinidad de cosas más que los otros sí tenían.



En el caso de Julio, si fuera un tipo gordo, feo y viejo, lo habría tenido mucho más difícil para ser una estrella. También es mu importante la asertividad, saber moverse en el mundillo, saber a quien contactar y cómo, etc. Pero eso ya es entrar en otros temas, estética, relaciones sociales, etc.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

Beholder dijo:


> Pero lo ibas a hacer. Confiesalo.



El jazz no es lo mío. Admiro el conocimiento que muestran los músicos al ser capaces de improvisar ante cambios tan rápidos de acordes, eso sí.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

birdland dijo:


> A hombros de gigantes , que decía el listillo
> 
> lo que comenta es absolutamente cierto ( en mi opinión) pero no solo en la música . Jordi Tarres revolucionó el mundo del trial, y hoy en día esas zonas las hacen agarrando un cubata ....cada vez se va más lejos , porque “te apoyas “ en el que estuvo antes que tu
> 
> y lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en el sempiterno o feeling o técnica ....hay un chaval por ahí con pinta de psicopata ( max ostro) que es un puto genio y lleva las dos cosas de la mano ...y puse ese ejemplo por la edad del chaval ...dentro de una década veremos donde esta



*Es que el feeling es técnica *+ conocimiento teórico + expresar mediante ello las notas quieres tocar.

Un guitarrista poco técnico que comete muchos errores, como por ejemplo Jimmy Page, por mucho que se diga basándose en *manidos tópicos*, lo tendrá más difícil para expresar lo que tiene dentro, porque *si lo que quieres expresar es dosiredoremi y en vez de ello todas dosiredodomi por equivocación, no estás expresando lo que tienes dentro*. Otra cosa es que haya tocado alguno de los solos favoritos del que lee, pero si tuviera más técnica lo habría hecho mejor, aunque cometiera del doble de "imprecisiones" (ahora serían "imprecisiones" hechas a propósito, en beneficio de la canción, no por causa del azar)

Luego, un guitarrista puede cometer "errores" *a propósito*, sonar sucio a propósito, pero ahí SÍ está expresando lo que quiere expresar. Cuando se equivoca sin querer no.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Mala comparación, malísima. Precisamente, toda esa movida vino porque los del oeste pasaban del rollo death con playeras y ese sonido. El Black tenía otras connotaciones salvo excepciones.



Son estilos muy diferentes. El b


Orífero dijo:


> Mira, has puesto el mejor ejemplo. Roger Waters, apenas sabe tocar el bajo. Para mí, de los mejores compositores de la historia del rock. Por contra, Eric Clapton, como instrumentista no es que superase a Waters, es que estaba en otra liga. Pero como compositor, para mí, apenas llegaría al aprobado. Pero uno de los sólos más escalofriantes que he escuchado yo de él, fue precisamente en el primer disco de Roger Waters en solitario, un disco increíble. ¿Hubiera creado Eric Clapton ese sólo si no hubiera estado alojado en
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los músicos no triunfan porque no hay público. Antes Vivaldi era algo que llamaba la atención. Hoy tienes a gente como Max Ostro que ya ves, no creo que el 5% de los que han leído este hilo lo conozcan. Hay demasiada oferta para la demanada. Luego entra el marketing que dices, que hace que la gente piense que Kurt Cobain era mejor guitarrista porque se mostraba rebelde, murió joven y era fotogénico.

Clapton nunca ha destacado como compositor, en mi opinión, excepto en sus solos. Eso no quita que sea un muy buen intérprete.


----------



## javac (18 Jun 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Las afirmaciones son compatibles. Ritchie Blackmore tiene menos técnica que un soldado ruso borracho... Pero el carallo de la cuestión era hacer, con esa técnica de chufla, el Highway Star, Burn o Kill the King. Lo mismo con Mark Knofler, claro que es un guitarrista amateur comparado con cualquiera de clásica pero crea tú un estilo tan inconfundible.
> 
> Vamos, es como quitar el mérito a los programadores de juegos de la Gameboy.



Creo que 40 anos después hay técnicas muy mejoradas 
Pero, también veo pocos músicos nuevos con sonidos propios 
Santana 
Knopfler
Morello 
Hendrix 
Billy corgan 
Bbking 

Tal vez es que el solista de guitarra está superado y las mayores innovaciones se hacen en electrónica 

Los grupos que llenan estadios, son de ancianos 

A nivel de deporte, no hay color. Antetokoumpo es un 213 jugando de 3. Ben Simmons es un 208 jugando de base
Ronaldo y Messi tienen más de un gol por partido, cuando se era pichichi con 0.5

Como ejemplo si Serena Williams jugara con el tío 200 del mundo perdería 6_0 6_0 porque hay 30 km h al menos de diferencia en el golpeo


----------



## naburiano (18 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas, lo mismo que con la música.
> 
> Que desconozcas el 99% de las películas que se hacen, no niega que lo que se hace hoy en día es mil millones de veces mejor.
> 
> ...





Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Difícil creerlo para gente que se mueve en lo mainstream cuando desconoces el 99% de lo que se crea en el mundo.
> 
> Por mera estadística si tienes a millones creando música, algún genio único te sale. A base de millones de errores, salen unos cuantos que brillan.
> 
> ...



Antes ta


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Escucha a Petrucci sin distorsión, aunque no te guste su estilo. Toca limpio, como Meola o mejor.
> 
> Si hablamos de técnica sucia que usa distorsión para camuflar la falta de coordinación entre mano derecha e izquierda, los setenta fueron el cénit de tal recurso.



Le he escuchado y virtuosos como Petrucci, quizá no en guitarra eléctrica, pero en guitarra clásica, han existido siempre.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Le he escuchado y virtuosos como Petrucci, quizá no en guitarra eléctrica, pero en guitarra clásica, han existido siempre.



Claro que sí. En mi hilo no me refiero a los grandes virtuosos sino a gente como Hendrix, Page, Gilmour, Reinhardt, Van Halen, Blackmore, etc. Son gente que la mayoría de personas realmente creen que son técnicamente muy buenos guitarristas. No lo son. Son muy buenos guitarristas, pero no técnicamente. Y ya sé que Django tocaba con dos dedos y dos muñones, pero juzgamos por lo que hay.


----------



## javac (18 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pues yo estoy harto de buscar y no hago más que volver a la música de antes. Por cada gema que me encuentro en lo que se hace hoy, me encuentro veinte entre lo que se hacía antes.
> 
> Vai es una máquina y tiene cositas como For The Love of God que son una maravilla y brilla cuando se olvida de la velocidad y el virtuosismo y ha sabido contener bastante sus inclinaciones mastilpajeras, que es un defecto que tienen los virtuosos, en general, lo que le ha permitido mejorar como intérprete dejando a años luz a otros pajeros del mástil. Pero, ya que hablamos de Zappa, considero a éste superior, muy superior, a Vai en cuanto a la producción musical y en cuanto a su variedad y calidad. Y Zappa no le llegaba a la suela del zapato a Vai en cuanto a virtuosismo técnico. Creo que Vai supo aprender de su maestro y por eso mejoró y no para de trabajar y tratar de mejorar.
> 
> En cuanto a Satriani, su maestro, me aburre bastante. Otro pajero, que creo que tiene algunas cosas interesantes, es Malmsteen, pero es cierto que se ha quedado encasillado.



Eric galés, gary clark, Derek trucks, Kevin Parker

Dale una eléctrica a Paco de Lucía, a ver si tiene técnica o no. 
Pero lo más conocido, el entre dos aguas, rompedor por sonido en su momento 

Joder, hay gente espectacular tocando, incluso buckethead
No voy a un concierto de satriani o vai gratis


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

javac dijo:


> Creo que 40 anos después hay técnicas muy mejoradas
> Pero, también veo pocos músicos nuevos con sonidos propios
> Santana
> Knopfler
> ...



¿Qué guitarristas nuevos conoces? ¿Quién te gusta?

No solo en el rock, en muchos estilos diferentes se están sacando sonidos nuevos con la guitarra.

Por poner un ejemplo muy popular, los odiados Polyphia:



¿Quién tocaba así hace 10 años? Es un sonido propio que antes no existía.


----------



## naburiano (18 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Claro que sí. En mi hilo no me refiero a los grandes virtuosos sino a gente como Hendrix, Page, Gilmour, Reinhardt, Van Halen, Blackmore, etc. Son gente que la mayoría de personas realmente creen que son técnicamente muy buenos guitarristas. No lo son. Son muy buenos guitarristas, pero no técnicamente. Y ya sé que Django tocaba con dos dedos y dos muñones, pero juzgamos por lo que hay.



Efectivamente, los guitarristas que acabas de mencionar, están sobrevalorados.


----------



## javac (18 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Qué guitarristas nuevos conoces? ¿Quién te gusta?
> 
> No solo en el rock, en muchos estilos diferentes se están sacando sonidos nuevos con la guitarra.
> 
> ...



El último guitarra que vi fue Kevin Parker, gary clark y el twanguero
Gustarme, mucho, Derek trucks

Peter Green, del que John mayall dijo que era mejor que clapton


----------



## javac (18 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Este mensaje es muy largo y lo responderé. Por ahorá haré solo un par de apuntes:
> 
> No tengo en cuenta el mérito, si antes había que sacrificarse más o era más difícil aprender, me limito a señalar que ahora los músicos tiene mayor técnica, como los futbolistas. Tampoco cuenta si han sido responsables de que tantos músicos empezaran a tocar, como Pelé o Butragueño, si se fue pionero, etc. En este hilo únicamente me centro en la técnica. ¿A quién me llevaría de gira para que tocara las canciones de rock altamente técnicas que tengo escritas en una partitura de la manera en que yo quiero que las toque, a Bonham o a Gavin Harrison? Me llevaré al que sea capaz de tocarlas, en primera instancia. Bonham tendría serios problemas con los polirritmos y el doble pedal.
> 
> ...



Al di meola ha cambiado de empleo, ahora es entrenador del Liverpool


----------



## Camisa azul (18 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Qué guitarristas nuevos conoces? ¿Quién te gusta?
> 
> No solo en el rock, en muchos estilos diferentes se están sacando sonidos nuevos con la guitarra.
> 
> ...



Me encanta ese vídeo (gracias, no los conocía) pero los chavales de Polyphia llegan tarde.

Repito: innovar hoy en día es lo propio, lo difícil era hacerlo en 1976 siendo hijo de un matrimonio indo-neerlandés que habían emigrado a Los Ángeles, no tenían un duro pero sí todo el talento y el espíritu más genuino del rock and roll.

Polyphia me gusta como me gusta un motete renacentista o Dead Can Dance, pero no me transmite la diversión (ni ninguna otra sensación) de Van Halen. En el arte es fundamental el contexto del autor, y todos estos chavales que han aprendido en la escuela y el YouTube representan lo contrario a Ramones o AcDc. Prefiero que que Eddie no sea un metrónomo y meta involuntariamente cinquillos en Eruption pero que al menos sea él, un inmigrante pobre en California que quiere disfrutar de la vida y la música.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Me encanta ese vídeo (gracias, no los conocía) pero los chavales de Polyphia llegan tarde.
> 
> Repito: innovar hoy en día es lo propio, lo difícil era hacerlo en 1976 siendo hijo de un matrimonio indo-neerlandés que habían emigrado a Los Ángeles, no tenían un duro pero sí todo el talento y el espíritu más genuino del rock and roll.
> 
> Polyphia me gusta como me gusta un motete renacentista o Dead Can Dance, pero no me transmite la diversión (ni ninguna otra sensación) de Van Halen. En el arte es fundamental el contexto del autor, y todos estos chavales que han aprendido en la escuela y el YouTube representan lo contrario a Ramones o AcDc. Prefiero que que Eddie no sea un metrónomo y meta involuntariamente cinquillos en Eruption pero que al menos sea él, un inmigrante pobre en California que quiere disfrutar de la vida y la música.



Yo creo que el contexto importante no es el del autor sino el del oyente.

No necesito saber quién creó o toca una canción, ni me interesa en absoluto. Lo importante son mis oídos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (18 Jun 2022)

Y pones una foto de jimmy page para decir que la música de los 70 es mierda, con la cantidad de mierda sobrevalorada q hay de esa época, y pones al tío ese.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Y pones una foto de jimmy page para decir que la música de los 70 es mierda, con la cantidad de mierda sobrevalorada q hay de esa época, y pones al tío ese.



Nadie está diciendo que la música de los 70 sea una mierda ni peor, se dice que la técnica de los mejores de entonces es peor que la de los mejores de hoy.


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aquí somos unos cuñados divagando. Vamos a ver lo que dice un auténtico genio creador actual de genios de otros épocas:
> 
> 
> Minuto 0 al 0:50
> ...



Se ha basado en mi hilo de hace 12 años.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Qué guitarristas nuevos conoces? ¿Quién te gusta?
> 
> No solo en el rock, en muchos estilos diferentes se están sacando sonidos nuevos con la guitarra.
> 
> ...




Se aprecia el esfuerzo por intentar crear algo nuevo, pero oigo esa melodía, y ya sé que no harán historia.


Crear una melodía que haga vibrar a millones de personas es un secreto del universo, puro esoterismo, arcanos de la vida. Nadie sabe cuáles son las claves para conseguirlo. Es necesario hacer miles de canciones para que de repente aparezca una que de en el clavo y toque la fibra a millones de personas.

Ejemplo: algo tendrá esta canción para que siendo una canción de hace 40 años, la gente la siga escuchando una y otra vez y ya tenga 1.500 millones de reproducciones en Youtube:


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jun 2022)

Este chaval tiene un canal en Youtube donde "desmonta" las canciones y te indica todos los instrumentos, el tipo, etc que la componen. Pero para mí hay una cosa fundamental de la que no habla, y no puede hacerlo porque nadie puede explicarlo, y es el porqué ciertos instrumentos combinados de cierta forma hacen que una canción sea un éxito inmediato. Alcanzar ese conocimiento, sería como encontrar la piedra filosofal.


----------



## TODES LES DIES IGUEL (19 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Una cosa es la técnica, la pericia, la condición física en el deporte, dependiendo del rubro a que nos refiramos, y otra muy distinta es el alma, y esto es importante sobre todo en la música. Ahora dime que los músicos de ahora tienen más alma, má vibra, más feeling, más mojo…



Incluso hoy en día en cuanto a creatividad, alma y feeling en la música también le da mil vueltas a los 60/70, se hacen cosas que entonces eran impensables. Antes de los 80 por mucha creatividad que tuvieran todo estaba dominadisimo por las pentatonicas, no había nada que no sonara a blues, todo seguía enraizado en el blues, blues y más blues, aunque fuera con sentimiento, seguía teniendo el sentimiento del blues en todas las putas canciones. Hoy en día tienes muchísima música de mierda pero a cambio tienes una variedad de géneros y artistas minoritarios brutal que están totalmente emancipados de las raíces del blues y crean unos paisajes sonoros con los mismos instrumentos que en los 70-60 pero que por entonces eran inimaginables.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tener técnica no dice nada de lo bueno o malo que sea un músico. La técnica sin creatividad propia no vale nada. El reproducir exactamente una melodía... lo hace mi reproductor de mp3.
> 
> Mira Steve Vai o el Satriani que aburren hasta a su pvta madre con sus discos infumabilisimos.
> 
> ...



Steve Vai es DIOS culorotto.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Se aprecia el esfuerzo por intentar crear algo nuevo, pero oigo esa melodía, y ya sé que no harán historia.
> 
> 
> Crear una melodía que haga vibrar a millones de personas es un secreto del universo, puro esoterismo, arcanos de la vida. Nadie sabe cuáles son las claves para conseguirlo. Es necesario hacer miles de canciones para que de repente aparezca una que de en el clavo y toque la fibra a millones de personas.
> ...



La popularidad no implica que algo sea mejor, ni siquiera implica que tenga potencial para ser más popular que algo menos popular pero con menos marketing. Me gustan A-ha me gusta esa canción (aunque tienen otras que me gustan más) especialmente la estrofa, pero hemos de ser honestos con cómo funciona el mundo de la música popular dirigida a las masas y aceptar que si Morten Harket en vez de un guaperas fuera un gordo feo de 60 años, no se hubieran comido un colín (además de que el videoclip es una obra maestra para la época). Los que te pasé, igual, si no cuidaran tanto su imagen y sus videoclips, probablemente no tendrían ni la mitad de exposición.

*Con esto quiero decir que la composición y la ejecución no es suficiente *a nivel pop, necesitas algo más, generalmente una imagen que venda, por lo tanto *la popularidad no está tan correlacionada con la música en sí, ése es un mito* muy extendido. La popularidad está relacionada con lo atractivo que resulte producto en general para una audiencia y la oportunidades que ha tenido este producto de ser escuchado por una gran audiencia, es decir: *atractivo más exposición*.

Los bombazos a nivel de éxito tienen más probabilidad de ser radiados en los años y décadas posteriores. Por eso tanta gente sigue escuchándola, por que les gusta y porque marcó una época en sus vidas, como Dragon Ball para mí.

No quiero restarle méritos a las canciones populares, pero tampoco darles méritos por algo de lo que probablemente no son responsables.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Este chaval tiene un canal en Youtube donde "desmonta" las canciones y te indica todos los instrumentos, el tipo, etc que la componen. Pero para mí hay una cosa fundamental de la que no habla, y no puede hacerlo porque nadie puede explicarlo, y es el porqué ciertos instrumentos combinados de cierta forma hacen que una canción sea un éxito inmediato. Alcanzar ese conocimiento, sería como encontrar la piedra filosofal.



Ser un éxito no está tan correlacionado con la composición musical, lo está más con el atractivo global del producto.

1. Piensa en la cantante más sexy que conozcas que cante sobre el amor, la lujuria y esas cosas y ahora imagínate mentalmente que es una obesa mórbida muy fea. ¿Sigue provocándote tanto deseo al escuchar sus canciones?

2. Imagínate que esa misma cantante nunca tuvo promoción alguna o que los productores que compusieron las canciones lo hicieron pero ninguna discográfica ni plataforma online la destribuyó.

El éxito inmediato de una canción está más relacionado con lo anterior que con la música. Es triste pero así funciona el mundo desde que es mundo.

Queen o cualquier otra banda o músico en la historia de la música no _estaban destinados_ a ser grandes, tuvieron la suerte de ir atravesando las diversas etapas que les permitieron ser uno entre miles: tocar en locales, conseguir contrato discográfico, lograr una gran promoción, etc. Ser muy bueno y accesible componiendo no te asegura el éxito.

Podemos elegir creer el relato que las discográficas y el periodismo musical quieren que creamos (tal artista está tocado por la gracia divina, nació para esto) o ser escépticos y realistas (estaba en el momento justo y en el lugar adecuado, márketing). El primer relato es el de los héroes y las gestas, es muy similar al relato político, histórico, al que se usa en los deportes, etc. Nos gusta crear ídolos. La realidad suele ser mas prosaica.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

TODES LES DIES IGUEL dijo:


> Incluso hoy en día en cuanto a creatividad, alma y feeling en la música también le da mil vueltas a los 60/70, se hacen cosas que entonces eran impensables. Antes de los 80 por mucha creatividad que tuvieran todo estaba dominadisimo por las pentatonicas, no había nada que no sonara a blues, todo seguía enraizado en el blues, blues y más blues, aunque fuera con sentimiento, seguía teniendo el sentimiento del blues en todas las putas canciones. Hoy en día tienes muchísima música de mierda pero a cambio tienes una variedad de géneros y artistas minoritarios brutal que están totalmente emancipados de las raíces del blues y crean unos paisajes sonoros con los mismos instrumentos que en los 70-60 pero que por entonces eran inimaginables.



Es muy interesante este aporte y no había pensado en ello: la gran mayoría (no todos) de populares guitarristas de rock de los 70 no salían de las raíces blueseras. Nada en contra de ello, pero no estaban exprimiendo el potencial de la guitarra. Pentatónica menor, una blue note por aquí y listo. Hoy la mayoría de grandes guitarristas tiene un lenguaje mucho menos limitado, lo cual ha enriqueciendo el rock enormemente.


----------



## Sephiroth (19 Jun 2022)

Los músicos de los 70s, sin talento, hacían catedrales.
Los virtuosos modernos no llegan a cerrar una pared; todo el mundo se aburre antes y se pira


----------



## Roquete (19 Jun 2022)

TODES LES DIES IGUEL dijo:


> Incluso hoy en día en cuanto a creatividad, alma y feeling en la música también le da mil vueltas a los 60/70, se hacen cosas que entonces eran impensables. Antes de los 80 por mucha creatividad que tuvieran todo estaba dominadisimo por las pentatonicas, no había nada que no sonara a blues, todo seguía enraizado en el blues, blues y más blues, aunque fuera con sentimiento, seguía teniendo el sentimiento del blues en todas las putas canciones. Hoy en día tienes muchísima música de mierda pero a cambio tienes una variedad de géneros y artistas minoritarios brutal que están totalmente emancipados de las raíces del blues y crean unos paisajes sonoros con los mismos instrumentos que en los 70-60 pero que por entonces eran inimaginables.



¿Que superan en alma y feeling? En cualquier momento de la historia desde que existe la música, los mejores músicos han hecho cosas con alma y feeling. Las piezas con más alma y feeling de los 70, como las piezas del barroco, como las piezas del romanticismo, etc. tienen la misma "cantidad" de alma y feeling que las actuales.

Es parte del discurso que se está luchando en este hilo (aunque no es a lo que apuntaba el OP, que solo habla de la técnica de los músicos de los 70): un buen artista saca arte de la piedra, del barro, del metal, etc. 

Que los de los 70 solo tiraban de blues...pues joder lo que ha dado de sí el blues y las maravillas que han salido de algo tan sencillo y limitado (inventado por esclavos que de milagro contaban con una guitarra).

De hecho, entre los artistas suelen ser muy apreciados los artistas que con muy poco han hecho un montón y han conseguido transimitir una idea o un pensamiento.


----------



## Roquete (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> pero hemos de ser honestos con cómo funciona el mundo de la música popular dirigida a las masas y aceptar que si Morten Harket en vez de un guaperas fuera un gordo feo de 60 años, no se hubieran comido un colín



En los 80 hubo un montón de feos y gordos que tuvieron mucho éxito. "Africa" de Toto está cantada por un tío con menos atractivo que un palo de helado medio comido tirado en el suelo y no había problema.
Barry White era (años 70-80) era horrible -con una cara imposible- y cantaba canciones de amor, sensualidad y sexo con muchísimo éxito.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> En los 80 hubo un montón de feos y gordos que tuvieron mucho éxito. "Africa" de Toto está cantada por un tío con menos atractivo que un palo de helado medio comido tirado en el suelo y no había problema.
> Barry White era (años 70-80) era horrible -con una cara imposible- y cantaba canciones de amor, sensualidad y sexo con muchísimo éxito.



No digo que ser feo te cierre _necesariamente_ las puertas, digo que es un factor que no juega a tu favor en la industria musical (ni en ningún sitio). A-ha tuvo un gran éxito entre las adolescentes en su momento, el videoclip de Take On Me va dirigido a un público joven.

Si Cristina Aguilera hubiese grabado este videoclip con su físico de hace unos años, no habría tenido tanto éxito:









(La foto es un montaje)

Éste es un asunto importante porque* vivimos rodeados de ídolos y mitos, y se nos hace creer que están ahí por la indiscutible calidad de su música*. No, están ahí porque el público consumió su producto y los críticos musicales hablaron bien de ellos. Si sus canciones son mejores o peores es un asunto menor comparado con lo anterior, algunos tiene éxito o son reverenciados al unísono por la crítica, otros caen en el olvido, si es que alguna vez estuvieron fuera del mismo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Ser un éxito no está tan correlacionado con la composición musical, lo está más con el atractivo global del producto.
> 
> 1. Piensa en la cantante más sexy que conozcas que cante sobre el amor, la lujuria y esas cosas y ahora imagínate mentalmente que es una obesa mórbida muy fea. ¿Sigue provocándote tanto deseo al escuchar sus canciones?
> 
> ...





Fea:




Gorda:





Y tuvieron éxito igual.

Y añado un argumento incontestable: un mismo artista puede tener éxitos apabullantes y al mismo tiempo otras composiciones que no interesan absolutamente a nadie ¿Por qué? Como dije, saberlo, sería como encontrar la piedra filosofal.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Fea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que le dije a @Roquete, siendo feo puedes tener éxito, simplemente tus probabilidades son menores. Mira el ejempl oque puse con Christina Aguilera.

También compara el número de músicos bien parecidos con el de músicos feos. Probablemente por cada feo hay al menos diez guapos o "promedio".

Por cierto, Adele es guapa y Gloria Gaynor no estaba gorda, yo hablaba de un gordo que a la vez es feo, como para algunos podría ser Barry White (a mí no me parece feo).

Que un tema tenga éxito o no depende de muchos factores. En el caso de temas del mismo artista, un factor muy importante es el estado del mercado, es decir, si tiene que competir contra canciones nuevas que acaparan las radiofórmulas. La promoción es muy importante. Llamar la atención del consumidor. Todos conocemos multitud de bandas de un solo éxito que les vino por un anuncio en TV con su canción de fondo. Es un tema que da más de sí que lo que estoy escribiendo, si queréis podéis explorarlo en el hilo sin problema de off-topic.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No digo que ser feo te cierre _necesariamente_ las puertas, digo que es un factor que no juega a tu favor en la industria musical (ni en ningún sitio). *A-ha tuvo un gran éxito entre las adolescentes en su momento*, el videoclip de Take On Me va dirigido a un público joven.
> 
> Si Cristina Aguilera hubiese grabado este videoclip con su físico de hace unos años, no habría tenido tanto éxito:
> 
> ...





El tema de A-ha es atemporal y universal, y lo refleja el hecho de que 40 años después se sigue escuchando por todos. Hubo infinidad de temas hace 40 años, y no tienen ese nivel de reproducciones.


----------



## Roquete (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No digo que ser feo te cierre _necesariamente_ las puertas, digo que es un factor que no juega a tu favor en la industria musical (ni en ningún sitio). A-ha tuvo un gran éxito entre las adolescentes en su momento, el videoclip de Take On Me va dirigido a un público joven.
> 
> Si Cristina Aguilera hubiese grabado este videoclip con su físico de hace unos años, no habría tenido tanto éxito:
> 
> ...



Hay productos que están muy forzados y, en esos caso, sí que están ahí solo porque una productora ha querido forzar un producto: bien porque es el hijo/a de alguien, bien porque en la cúspide del éxito de la productora los productores meten cosas locas que les gustan a ellos (esto lo cojo del mundo del cine, pero supongo que ha ocurrido igual en la música), bien porque están forzando sacar productos menores basados en productos de mayor calidad (vamos, que están copiando pero mal). 
Es una industria y tienen que seguir lanzando productos continuamente (como la Disney, que en algún momento caerá -ya cayó en su día- porque de tanto querer lanzar productos muchos, necesariamente, son basura).


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El tema de A-ha es atemporal y lo refleja el hecho de que 40 años después se sigue escuchando por todos. Hubo infinidad de temas hace 40 años, y no tienen ese nivel de reproducciones.



El hecho de que siga escuchándose masivamente no significa que el conjunto de sonidos incluídos en ese tema per se sea atemporal. Para empezar, ¿qué significa ser atemporal? ¿El videoclíp es atemporal también?

Espero que sepas por dónde voy: es imposible juzgar la canción _en sí _en cuanto a popularidad o por qué es popular (menos inclusive en cuanto a calidad!) porque va unida a otras variables, como el videoclip, las listas en revistas y webs, etc.

Mira, este vídeo de La Macarena no lleva ni tres años en youtube y ya tiene 135 millones de reproducciones:



EL de A-ha tiene un billón y medio (con B) de reproducciones pero fue colgado en 2010.

¿Es La Macarena atemporal?

Smells Like Teen Spirit tiene más reproducciones que Take On Me. ¿Es mejor canción? Yo no lo creo. En todo caso es "atemporal" por su contexto, no por la música en sí.

Si te interesa el tema echa un ojo a esta playlist:


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Hay productos que están muy forzados y, en esos caso, sí que están ahí solo porque una productora ha querido forzar un producto: bien porque es el hijo/a de alguien, bien porque en la cúspide del éxito de la productora los productores meten cosas locas que les gustan a ellos (esto lo cojo del mundo del cine, pero supongo que ha ocurrido igual en la música), bien porque están forzando sacar productos menores basados en productos de mayor calidad (vamos, que están copiando pero mal).
> Es una industria y tienen que seguir lanzando productos continuamente (como la Disney, que en algún momento caerá -ya cayó en su día- porque de tanto querer lanzar productos muchos, necesariamente, son basura).



Si trabajas para una productora, quieres asegurarte de que el artista hace lo posible para tener más probabilidades de éxito. A veces hay colisiones entre artista y productora por ello, pero casi todos pasan al menos un poco por el aro, por mucho que vayan de rebeldes e independientes.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> El hecho de que siga escuchándose masivamente no significa que el conjunto de sonidos incluídos en ese tema per se sea atemporal. Para empezar, ¿qué significa ser atemporal? ¿El videoclíp es atemporal también?
> 
> Espero que sepas por dónde voy: es imposible juzgar la canción _en sí _en cuanto a popularidad o por qué es popular (menos inclusive en cuanto a calidad!) porque va unida a otras variables, como el videoclip, las listas en revistas y webs, etc.
> 
> ...




Puse el ejemplo de A-ha porque es una de las más antiguas con más reproducciones, l oque viene a confirmar que tocaron la fibra a millones de personas de forma atemporal y universal. Ya sé que hay otras también antiguas con ese nivel de reproducciones. como por ejemplo la de November Rain y que además viene a confirmar lo que yo digo. ¿Por qué Guns N' Roses no tiene más temas con ese nivel de popularidad y éxito? Ni ellos lo saben, porque es imposible saberlo.

Una artista del campo que sea, si aspira a tener éxito, lo único que puede hacer es crear un alto número de obras, para ver si alguna da "en la diana".


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Puse el ejemplo de A-ha porque es una de las más antiguas con más reproducciones, l oque viene a confirmar que tocaron la fibra a millones de personas de forma atemporal y universal. Ya sé que hay otras también antiguas con ese nivel de reproducciones. como por ejemplo la de *November Rain y que además viene a confirmar lo que yo digo. ¿Por qué Guns N' Roses no tiene más temas con ese nivel de popularidad y éxito?* Ni ellos lo saben, porque es imposible saberlo.



Sí que los tiene, ¿no has visto la lista? Están en ella. Mira:

1,389,251,017 views 


715,240,373 views


687,335,084 views


684,296,647 views 


505,302,716 views 25 Dec 2009


----------



## HUSH (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Sí que los tiene, ¿no has visto la lista? Están en ella. Mira:
> 
> 1,389,251,017 views
> 
> ...




Ya lo sabía, pero lo que quería decir es que esos ya no alcanzan las cotas del otro. Y además confirma lo que yo digo, ya que hicieron innumerables temas a lo largo de su carrera, pero esos son los que de algún modo emocionaron al público.


Y con todos mis post, a lo que quería hacer referencia es que puedes ser un virtuoso del instrumento, pero incapaz de emocionar al público.

En cualquier arte, tener un buen nivel de técnica, es condición necesaria, pero no suficiente, para llegar a tener éxito. Y por tanto, en música, ser un virtuoso del instrumento, es sólo eso, ser un virtuoso del instrumento.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ya lo sabía, pero lo que quería decir es que esos ya no alcanzan las cotas del otro. Y además confirma lo que yo digo, ya que hicieron innumerables temas a lo largo de su carrera, pero esos son los que de algún modo emocionaron al público.
> 
> 
> Y con todos mis post, a lo que quería hacer referencia es que puedes ser un virtuoso del instrumento, pero incapaz de emocionar al público.
> ...



Claro, pero es más fácil emocionar al público si transmites emociones, y es más fácil transmitir emociones si plasmas las tuyas, y es más fácil plasmar tus emociones si tienes la técnica suficiente para ser capaz de expresarlas en un isntrumento musical.

¿Por qué los artistas que tienen pasta suelen contratar a grandes músicos de sesión? Porque si contratan a Manolo el de la frutería que compró su mujer, que únicamente sabe hacer acordes de quintas y los típicos de los primeros trastes, no pueden plasmar en la guitarra todo lo que tienen en mente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Claro, pero es más fácil emocionar al público si transmites emociones, y es más fácil transmitir emociones si plasmas las tuyas, y es más fácil plasmar tus emociones si tienes la técnica suficiente para ser capaz de expresarlas en un isntrumento musical.
> 
> *¿Por qué los artistas que tienen pasta suelen contratar a grandes músicos de sesión?* Porque si contratan a Manolo el de la frutería que compró su mujer, que únicamente sabe hacer acordes de quintas y los típicos de los primeros trastes, no pueden plasmar en la guitarra todo lo que tienen en mente.




Si ser un virtuoso del instrumento fuera la clave, el chavalito de gafas de unos post más atrás estaría tocando para una banda mítica, y parece que no es así.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Si ser un virtuoso del instrumento fuera la clave, el chavalito de gafas de unos post más atrás estaría tocando para una banda mítica, y parece que no es así.



No estoy de acuerdo. Con esa afirmación estás dando por hecho que quien es virtuoso con la guitarra necesariamente llega al público, además de dar por hecho (en esa afirmación, sé que piensas lo contrario) que un virtuoso _necesariamente _expresará de forma superlativa en la guitarra sus emociones.

Llegar al gran público o tener gran éxito es una cuestión de números y la calidad musical no es uno de los factore más relacionados con ello, en mi opinión. No creo que el chaval (o sus padres) tenga interés en salir de Siberia por el momento.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jun 2022)

Los caminos del éxito artístico son inescrutables. Ejemplo: nunca entendí cómo este tema tiene 1.300 millones de reproducciones. No me parece mal tema, pero no entiendo cómo tiene semejante nivel de éxito entre el público. No le veo nada realmente especial.


----------



## PutaSnchz (19 Jun 2022)

Hablando puramente de técnica puede que ahora sean mejores pero si es así se debe a una cuestión de accesibilidad a recursos. Por ejemplo; una guitarra y un ampli eran prohibitivos en los 60 (y en España no te quiero contar), tampoco existía Youtube, ni tutoriales ni había la mentalidad de que el crío o la cría debía recibir clases de música. ¿A qué edad cogió un palo Severiano Ballesteros por primera vez?, ¿qué cosas harían Cruyff o Maradona en un campo de la actualidad? El arte de cada época está influido por las tecnologías coetáneas, por eso es imposible comparar épocas.


----------



## TODES LES DIES IGUEL (19 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Que superan en alma y feeling? En cualquier momento de la historia desde que existe la música, los mejores músicos han hecho cosas con alma y feeling. Las piezas con más alma y feeling de los 70, como las piezas del barroco, como las piezas del romanticismo, etc. tienen la misma "cantidad" de alma y feeling que las actuales.
> 
> Es parte del discurso que se está luchando en este hilo (aunque no es a lo que apuntaba el OP, que solo habla de la técnica de los músicos de los 70): un buen artista saca arte de la piedra, del barro, del metal, etc.
> 
> ...





Roquete dijo:


> ¿Que superan en alma y feeling? En cualquier momento de la historia desde que existe la música, los mejores músicos han hecho cosas con alma y feeling. Las piezas con más alma y feeling de los 70, como las piezas del barroco, como las piezas del romanticismo, etc. tienen la misma "cantidad" de alma y feeling que las actuales.
> 
> Es parte del discurso que se está luchando en este hilo (aunque no es a lo que apuntaba el OP, que solo habla de la técnica de los músicos de los 70): un buen artista saca arte de la piedra, del barro, del metal, etc.
> 
> ...



Nadie niega que en todas las épocas había música con feeling y creatividad, pero de los 50 a los 70 fue una de las épocas más sosas en la música por mucho que los pollaviejas tiren de nostalgia. Las cosas como son, el blues es una música muy limitada, con la misma progresión de acordes siempre y la pentatonica por encima, escuchar blues es como ver una película de un negro fumando en un maizal en la que no pasa nada.


----------



## angek (27 Jul 2022)

Yo llevo todo el mes escuchando a los Ghost, grupo que no conocía y me parecen excepcionalmente buenos. 

¿Ahora qué hacemos?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Jul 2022)

angek dijo:


> Yo llevo todo el mes escuchando a los Ghost, grupo que no conocía y me parecen excepcionalmente buenos.
> 
> ¿Ahora qué hacemos?



Flagelarnos. Flagelarnos bien fuerte.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (27 Jul 2022)

Paquismo de los 70 manda.
Barrabás, los putos amos de la época.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Jul 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Paquismo de los 70 manda.
> Barrabás, los putos amos de la época.



Si ese vídeo es de los 70, yo soy de los 40. El audio es el original del disco de los setenta, el video es de los 90 como mínimo.


----------



## Catch 33 (27 Jul 2022)

Muy interesante hilo. Yo también creo que técnicamente se ha mejorado mucho en los últimos años, también se ha innovado, gente como Tosin Abasi, o los chavales de Polyphia, le han dado una nueva vuelta de tuerca a la técnica en este caso de la guitarra. Pero también es cierto que una cosa es ser técnicamente muy bueno y otra es transmitir con tu música. A mi por ejemplo, personalmente los Polyphia no me transmiten, pero técnicamente reconozco que es una pasada como tocan. 

Es un error pensar que ser técnicamente muy bueno implica siempre hacer muy buena música. La técnica es una herramienta que te permite tener más recursos para expresarte como músico. Pero si no tiene nada interesante que expresar, por mucha técnica que tengas... Y luego hay gente que con 3 notas mal tocadas a influido a generaciones de músicos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Jul 2022)

Catch 33 dijo:


> Muy interesante hilo. Yo también creo que técnicamente se ha mejorado mucho en los últimos años, también se ha innovado, gente como Tosin Abasi, o los chavales de Polyphia, le han dado una nueva vuelta de tuerca a la técnica en este caso de la guitarra. Pero también es cierto que una cosa es ser técnicamente muy bueno y otra es transmitir con tu música. A mi por ejemplo, personalmente los Polyphia no me transmiten, pero técnicamente reconozco que es una pasada como tocan.
> 
> Es un error pensar que ser técnicamente muy bueno implica siempre hacer muy buena música. La técnica es una herramienta que te permite tener más recursos para expresarte como músico. Pero si no tiene nada interesante que expresar, por mucha técnica que tengas... Y luego hay gente que con 3 notas mal tocadas a influido a generaciones de músicos.




Es como en las películas actuales, a nivel técnico son impecables ¿y? A nadie le interesan ni serán recordadas dentro de 40 años.

Como puse en otros mensajes, tocar la fibra a millones de personas es algo muy complicado, y nadie sabe realmente la forma de conseguirlo.


----------



## Camisa azul (27 Jul 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Hablando puramente de técnica puede que ahora sean mejores pero si es así se debe a una cuestión de accesibilidad a recursos. Por ejemplo; una guitarra y un ampli eran prohibitivos en los 60 (y en España no te quiero contar), tampoco existía Youtube, ni tutoriales ni había la mentalidad de que el crío o la cría debía recibir clases de música. ¿A qué edad cogió un palo Severiano Ballesteros por primera vez?, ¿qué cosas harían Cruyff o Maradona en un campo de la actualidad? El arte de cada época está influido por las tecnologías coetáneas, por eso es imposible comparar épocas.



Muy bien tirado. Denostar el talento de los pioneros es propio de ignorantes. Pogacar tiene sin duda mejor técnica que Fausto Coppi pero, como campeón que es, sabe que nunca podrá superarlo, igual que Perico sabía que no era mejor que Bahamontes.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Yo creo que el contexto importante no es el del autor sino el del oyente.
> 
> No necesito saber quién creó o toca una canción, ni me interesa en absoluto. Lo importante son mis oídos.



Cada uno tiene derecho a pensar lo que quiera pero si tu criterio es ese mejor no vayas a Stonehenge, ni al teatro romano de Mérida, no veas "Tiempos modernos" de Chaplin, ni se te ocurra asistir a una representación de "Peribañez y el comendador de Ocaña" y no te subas nunca a un Ford T.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Jul 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Muy bien tirado. Denostar el talento de los pioneros es propio de ignorantes. Pogacar tiene sin duda mejor técnica que Fausto Coppi pero, como campeón que es, sabe que nunca podrá superarlo, igual que Perico sabía que no era mejor que Bahamontes.
> 
> Cada uno tiene derecho a pensar lo que quiera pero si tu criterio es ese mejor no vayas a Stonehenge, ni al teatro romano de Mérida, no veas "Tiempos modernos" de Chaplin, ni se te ocurra asistir a una representación de "Peribañez y el comendador de Ocaña" y no te subas nunca a un Ford T.



La gente no "tiene derecho a pensar", piensa. En el cerebro no se legisla.

Pero has de darte cuenta que tú también piensas así. Tú y todos. Me explico:

Stonehenge provoca ciertos sentimientos agradables por sugestión, por creerte la historia que tiene detrás. Si mañana alguien levantara un monumento parecido y dijera que es anterior y la comunidad científica lo respaldara, harías lo mismo, todos lo harían, lo cual demuestra que lo importante no es el monumento, las piedras, ni quién las construyó ni cómo ni si fue un pionero o no: lo importante es lo que uno se cuenta a sí mismo al respecto.

Si uno cree que nadie puede tocar como Gilmour, nadie puede tocar como Gilmour, aunque haya miles de guitarristas que pueden imitar su estilo de tal manera que sea imposible discernir que no son él.

Eso es lo que gobierna nuestras vidas y, en última instancia, el mundo y el devenir de los acontecimientos: nuestro diálogo interior.


----------



## Camisa azul (27 Jul 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La gente no "tiene derecho a pensar", piensa. En el cerebro no se legisla.
> 
> Pero has de darte cuenta que tú también piensas así. Tú y todos. Me explico:
> 
> ...



Con el derecho a pensar quiero recalcar que me parece perfecto que tengas tus gustos y opiniones (aunque piense que están equivocadas).

Pero tu razonamiento es contradictorio. Dices que lo importante es el placer que te provoca una pieza musical, independientemente del contexto del autor. Sin embargo el contraejemplo de Stonehenge refuta totalmente tu primera afirmación y lo sabes. 

Ahora bien, si lo que quieres es decir que los gustos, el placer artístico y sensorial es un fenómeno subjetivo creo que ni Pero Grullo lo discutiría. En la formación del gusto influyen muchas cosas, como la repetición, el gregarismo, la publicidad, la asociación de estímulos. Por eso todos conocemos a anglosajones como Gilmour pero pocos conocen a laudistas egipcios con el mismo talento o más, por eso Def Leppard son leyendas y Barón Rojo son unos losers, y por eso Bach fue ignorado durante décadas hasta que Mendelssohn lo rescató del olvido.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Jul 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Con el derecho a pensar quiero recalcar que me parece perfecto que tengas tus gustos y opiniones (aunque piense que están equivocadas).
> 
> Pero tu razonamiento es contradictorio. Dices que lo importante es el placer que te provoca una pieza musical, independientemente del contexto del autor. Sin embargo el contraejemplo de Stonehenge refuta totalmente tu primera afirmación y lo sabes.
> 
> Ahora bien, si lo que quieres es decir que los gustos, el placer artístico y sensorial es un fenómeno subjetivo creo que ni Pero Grullo lo discutiría.



Más o menos.

- No creo que el sea 100% subjetivo (a más gente le gusta lo melódico que el ruido puro y duro de un Merzbow, por ejemplo) y creo que el ambiente tiene un peso importante, pero sí, es subjetivo.

- Respecto a Stonehenge, entiendo tu afirmación, es la mía. Lo que intento de poner en relieve es que todos participamos de los mitos alrededor de los objetos artísticos. A veces una canción nos puede gustar menos porque nos cae mal el músico, o nos puede gustar más porque fue la hostia de revolucionaria en su momento. *Lo que intento poner de revieve es que el objeto es el objeto, sin adornos, y que nosotros lo adornamos*. Los guitarristas de los 70 tiene su obra grabada, a nuestra disposición, y podemos ver que *eran peores músicos que los mejores de hoy, en todas las facetas*, incluyendo la capcidad para emocionar. Eran peores porque no tuvieron la oportunidad de aprender ni "entrenar" al nivel de los actuales, nada más. A ojos de la gente eran mejores músicos, porque los adornan.


----------



## Camisa azul (27 Jul 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Más o menos.
> 
> - No creo que el sea 100% subjetivo (a más gente le gusta lo melódico que el ruido puro y duro de un Merzbow, por ejemplo) y creo que el ambiente tiene un peso importante, pero sí, es subjetivo.
> 
> - Respecto a Stonehenge, entiendo tu afirmación, es la mía. Lo que intento de poner en relieve es que todos participamos de los mitos alrededor de los objetos artísticos. A veces una canción nos puede gustar menos porque nos cae mal el músico, o nos puede gustar más porque fue la hostia de revolucionaria en su momento. *Lo que intento poner de revieve es que el objeto es el objeto, sin adornos, y que nosotros lo adornamos*. Los guitarristas de los 70 tiene su obra grabada, a nuestra disposición, y podemos ver que *eran peores músicos que los mejores de hoy, en todas las facetas*, incluyendo la capcidad para emocionar. Eran peores porque no tuvieron la oportunidad de aprender ni "entrenar" al nivel de los actuales, nada más. A ojos de la gente eran mejores músicos, porque los adornan.



En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Hay miles de intérpretes mejores que Mark Knopfler (ya los había en 1978) y seguramente algunos hicieron algún solo tan memorable como el del Sultans of Swing pero no forman parte de la memoria colectiva. En todo caso eso no rebaja la categoría de Mark Knopfler ni el placer que siento al escucharlo. El bueno de Mark parece un tipo inteligente y seguro que reconoce que la suerte ha tenido mucho que ver en su éxito.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Jul 2022)

__





Pollaviejistas, aceptadolo: el arte, la ciencia, TODO, es más capaz hoy en día


ARTE: - Música: Me da igual si en spotify o en la radio solo anuncian la misma mierda trap, porque esto es indiscutible: los mejores músicos hoy son mejores que nunca. Han estudiado mucho más, han practicado con métodos e información mucho mejores y su capacidad para expresar su sentimientos...




www.burbuja.info


----------

